# Juegos de la perdición. Hoy, Skyrim



## BenitoCamela (20 Nov 2011)

Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis. Estoy enganchado como un yonki al caballo.

Como veo que aqui hay mucho forever alone :: podríais contar vuestras experiencias con este devorador de almas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis. Estoy enganchado como un yonki al caballo.
> 
> Como veo que aqui hay mucho forever alone :: podríais contar vuestras experiencias con este devorador de almas.



?Ya ha salido? ?Esta bien? Yo aun tengo que terminar el main quest de Oblivion antes siquiera de ponerme con el.. pensandolo bien, seguramente espere unos cuantos anhos a que salgan todas las explansiones (como hice con Oblivion y Fallout 3.. y aun estoy esperando por lo mismo con Fallout New Vegas), porque sino es un cristo tener que andarlas comprando de una en una...


----------



## BenitoCamela (20 Nov 2011)

Es la leche, mil veces mejor argumentado que oblivion, más extenso y un monton de misiones.

Calidad grafica muy buena, me lo descargue (por los mismo motivos que tu, ya lo compraría goty) y a los dos dias lo tenia importado de uk porque se lo merece.

P.D. Yo me he pasado todos los juegos de bethesda de este tipo (oblivion, fallout y new vegas) y es el que mas me esta gustando con diferencia, y eso que el fallout tb me gusto un monton.


----------



## MagicPep (20 Nov 2011)

:baba:

tendra que esperar a q temine Fallout NewVegas


----------



## BenitoCamela (20 Nov 2011)

MagicPep dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> tendra que esperar a q temine Fallout NewVegas



Me gusto más el fallout 3, pero tb esta bien.


----------



## Jsn (20 Nov 2011)

Aquí otro enganchado al Skyrim. Me lo tomo con calma ya que el juego está programado para tener un número infinito de misiones.
Pude conseguirlo el día que salió en MediaMarkt por 40€, entregando otro de la PS3.


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (20 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> P.D. Yo me he pasado todos los juegos de bethesda de este tipo (oblivion, fallout y new vegas) y es el que mas me esta gustando con diferencia, y eso que el fallout tb me gusto un monton.



¿Morrowind también? Porque los fans siguen sacando Mods a puntapala.


Me falta probar Skyrim. Caerá pronto, lo presiento,


----------



## Randal (20 Nov 2011)

Me esperaré a la versión "todo incluído" que venderán por 25 euros.


----------



## brunstark (20 Nov 2011)

Es brutal, inacabable y si también estoy enganchado como un yonki. Y hacía muuuuucho que no me enganchaba ningún juego.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Nov 2011)

MagicPep dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> tendra que esperar a q temine Fallout NewVegas



yo aún estoy esperando a que saquen el GOTY de Fallout NewVegas (creo que ya han salido todas las DLCs.).

@Estudiante Inconprendido: ?Has visto los mods de Morrowind de alta calidad gráfica que sacaron el año pasado?

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9NX-MvnYUEs?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Por lo demás, mi TO DO actual (no tengo mucho tiempo libre, así que va a discurrir lentamente) es:

1- Acabar el Oblivion
2- Acabar el Fallout 3 (sólo me queda por completar una de las DLCs)
3- Acabar The Witcher 1
4- Fallout New Vegas (de aquí a alla malo será que no salga el GOTY)
5- The Witcher 2
Y malo será que para entonces no haya salido el GOTY de Skyrim, porque va a ser ya el 2013.. :S


----------



## MagicPep (21 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Me gusto más el fallout 3, pero tb esta bien.



Si, a mi tambien pero por muy poco y creo que solo es porque la historia es más heroica. Pero el New Vegas tiene muchas cosas diferentes con lo cual tiene mucho atractivo para seguir jugando.



Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> yo aún estoy esperando a que saquen el GOTY de Fallout NewVegas (creo que ya han salido todas las DLCs.).



Supongo que deberia estar para Navidades, puede ser.


----------



## Astedia (21 Nov 2011)

Mi pareja lleva enganchado desde que salio... no para de jugarlo.


----------



## Pinchazo (21 Nov 2011)

Pues yo hecho de menos la música del Oblivion.

Los gráficos son realmente espectaculares, eso sí. El juego me lo tomo con calma, así que aún me queda mucho para opinar con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## moncton (21 Nov 2011)

En que sistema estais jugando?

Estaba por pillarmelo para la PS3 pero estoy leyendo en los foros que al cabo de unas horas el framerate cae en picado y se vuelve injugable.

Alguna experiencia al respecto?


----------



## Pinchazo (21 Nov 2011)

moncton dijo:


> En que sistema estais jugando?
> 
> Estaba por pillarmelo para la PS3 pero estoy leyendo en los foros que al cabo de unas horas el framerate cae en picado y se vuelve injugable.
> 
> Alguna experiencia al respecto?



Solo PC, y no, no he tenido ese efecto.
Sí otro. De vez en cuando (no muy a menudo afortunadamente), se queda congelado el juego por unos segundos, aunque el audio sigue rulando, y luego se recupera.

Casque solo he tenido uno, justo ayer cuando iba a dejar de jugar. Así que cuando ocurrió, aproveché para dejarlo hasta el próximo fin de semana.
Aún queda por ver si el error está ligado a la zona de juego o ha sido algo aleatorio.

Un bug muy gracioso que me pasa de vez en cuando es que algunos personajes los mato cuando están comenzando una animación, y después de muertos la animación se activa, así que a veces los personajes mueren y se quedan andando o de pie.

De momento estoy tirando de pirata (creo que es un potencial regalo de navidad, así que esperaré ) ), así que no le he metido parches.


----------



## moncton (21 Nov 2011)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Solo PC, y no, no he tenido ese efecto.
> Sí otro. De vez en cuando (no muy a menudo afortunadamente), se queda congelado el juego por unos segundos, aunque el audio sigue rulando, y luego se recupera.
> 
> Casque solo he tenido uno, justo ayer cuando iba a dejar de jugar. Así que cuando ocurrió, aproveché para dejarlo hasta el próximo fin de semana.
> ...



Segun estoy leyendo, el juego se desarrollo para PC y Xbox y la version de PS3 tiene problemas con memory leaks y la funcion autosave, en cuanto el archivo pasa de 6 MB el tema se ralentiza hasta 3 - 4 frames / segundo

Al parecer ya van por el segundo parche.... si es asi menuda chapuza!!!!


----------



## BenitoCamela (21 Nov 2011)

Es que el juego es INMENSO, es normal que tenga fallos. Las opciones son practicamente infinitas. Lo de las misiones, al final es un caos de tantas que hay.

P.D. No les culpo, pero los juegos actuales funcionan con parches casi semanales, todos.


----------



## moncton (21 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Es que el juego es INMENSO, es normal que tenga fallos. Las opciones son practicamente infinitas. Lo de las misiones, al final es un caos de tantas que hay.
> 
> P.D. No les culpo, pero los juegos actuales funcionan con parches casi semanales, todos.



Dimelo a mi, que estoy subscrito al Lord of the rings online,

Rara es la semana en que no meten un parche, pero normalmente es por movidas muy esotericas, que si tal mision reseteaba el contador de puntos de habilidad, que no se que monstruo no aparecia cuando se hacia no se que antes

Pero que un juego se jorobe hasta tal punto que no se pueda jugar no me ha pasado nunca.

En fin, esperaremos a navidades y probablemente me lo pille


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Nov 2011)

moncton dijo:


> En que sistema estais jugando?
> 
> Estaba por pillarmelo para la PS3 pero estoy leyendo en los foros que al cabo de unas horas el framerate cae en picado y se vuelve injugable.
> 
> Alguna experiencia al respecto?



?Y que esperas, utilzando hardware de hace 5 años (la playstation salió en 2006!!)?
La actual generación de consolas se quedó obsoleta en comparación a los ordenadores hace ya más de dos años, si quieres jugar a un juego del 2011-2012, vas a tener que hacerlo con calidad gráfica mínima. Demostración empírica:
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o921p4TIzH4?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

La comparación de frames de Eurogamer
Eurogamer.net
Ejemplo:
PS3:





PC:


----------



## moncton (21 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ?Y que esperas, utilzando hardware de hace 5 años (la playstation salió en 2006!!)?
> La actual generación de consolas se quedó obsoleta en comparación a los ordenadores hace ya más de dos años, si quieres jugar a un juego del 2011-2012, vas a tener que hacerlo con calidad gráfica mínima. Demostración empírica:



Porque lo de los PCs para jugar es una carrera de armamentos de nunca acabarse. Te dejas un paston en un equipillo majo y al cabo de 18 meses ya esta renqueando en los juegos nuevos. Yo era de PC hasta que un colega que tenia una tienda de esto me dijo que para jugar lo mas conveniente por calidad/precio es una consola

Por lo menos la Play me costo lo que me costo (lo mismo que un notebook baratillo) y las empresas de juegos deberian saber las limitaciones del equipo y programar en consecuencia.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Nov 2011)

moncton dijo:


> Porque lo de los PCs para jugar es una carrera de armamentos de nunca acabarse. Te dejas un paston en un equipillo majo y al cabo de 18 meses ya esta renqueando en los juegos nuevos. Yo era de PC hasta que un colega que tenia una tienda de esto me dijo que para jugar lo mas conveniente por calidad/precio es una consola
> 
> Por lo menos la Play me costo lo que me costo (lo mismo que un notebook baratillo) y las empresas de juegos deberian saber las limitaciones del equipo y programar en consecuencia.



Ya, el problema es que la calidad gráfica de los juegos también es una carrera de armamentos (de hecho, gracias a ello, tenemos hoy en día CUDA y OpenCL, que por cierto CUDA acaba de cumplir 5 añitos!  ). Y eso de los PCs renqueando en 18 meses ya no es cierto (un ordenador de X años renquea tanto como una consola del mismo tiempo). Por dos motivos:

Uno es que los juegos no están aumentando la calidad gráfica tanto como lo hacían. Mejoran, sí, pero, por ejemplo, la diferencia en calidad gráfica de Skyrim (2011) a Oblivion (2006) es mucho menor al incremento de Morrowind (2002) a Oblivion (2006), y el salto de Daggerfall (1996) a Morrowind (2002).

La carrera no es tan competitiva, entre otros motivos, porque sencillamente los juegos actuales ya tienen un nivel gráfico más alto de lo necesario - es más, hay juegos con una calidad gráfica bastante baja que están de puta madre porque están muy bien diseñados (como por ejemplo, cualquiera de los Mount and Blade, espero que el combate a caballo en Skyrim sea tan bueno como en M&B, pero lo dudo!).

Pero en las excepciones (y Skyrim es una) en que uno de los objetivos del juego es tener una calidad gráfica mucho mejor que en el resto de la industria, el hecho de que la actual generación de consolas esté tan anticuada es un lastre para los desarrolladores (que tienen que rebajar la calidad gráfica del juego para hacerlo jugable en hardware obsoleto).

ienso: Tengo que reconocer que suelo invertir bastante dinero en hardware (joder, no teniendo casa ni coche, algún vicio consumista tengo que tener :, así que no suelo pensar en "me gasto €500 en una PS3 en 2006 y que me dure 6 años". Estoy casi seguro de que Skyrim va a rular perfectamente en el portátil que me compré a principios de este año y el en desktop que compré hace 2 (por ~650€)... ienso:


----------



## Bastian Schalk (21 Nov 2011)

Yo no podré jugar porque mi portatil de hace 4 años no da la talla. Ya el Fallout 3 lo jugué a nivel medio.
En un futuro, si hay pelas y decido comprarme otro ordenador, jugaré... me da igual si es dentro de 1 año, 2 ó 5.

Juego poquísimo, pero si hay juegos de los que soy fan son, justamente, los de Bethesda (aun con todos los fallos que tiene). La comunidad Mod que hay detrás es una maravilla que eleva el juego a cotas insólitas *(estas sagas hay que jugarlas en PC!!*)

Por cierto, yo prefiero antes el Fallout (el New Vegas, ante todo) que los Elder Scrolls. Me gusta más el rollo mad-maxista y el graaaan fallo de los Elder (el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, que aún da pena por lo artificial) casi no aparece en los Fallout al ser ante todo de armas.

Para dentro de 1 año, por estas fechas, está programado que salga el nuevo Fallout (Fallout 4 San Francisco) usando el mismo motor del Skyrim.

[YOUTUBE]JGg6m7CEluE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pinchazo (21 Nov 2011)

Pues el Fallout 3 me lo regalaron y ... yisssh.... La trama principal muy corta, y salvo expansion el juego se acaba con la trama principal, lo que te obliga a no seguirla para exprimir el juego.

Pocas facciones, pocas quests, y muchas de "buscar en no se donde".
El New Vegas está mejor en ese aspecto.
Claro que todo es cuestión de gustos.

Eso sí, estoy de acuerdo que los juegos de Bethesda tienen una gran capacidad de extensión, y te lo ponen fácil para pequeñas modificaciones. El Construction Kit o GECK para Fallout, te lo pone fácil para hacerte los mods.

Tiene toda la pinta que Skyrim está montado sobre una arquitectura equivalente, al margen de los cambios del motor, así que tan pronto como saquen los kits, surgirán mods a tutiplen.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Nov 2011)

moncton dijo:


> Porque lo de los PCs para jugar es una carrera de armamentos de nunca acabarse. Te dejas un paston en un equipillo majo y al cabo de 18 meses ya esta renqueando en los juegos nuevos. Yo era de PC hasta que un colega que tenia una tienda de esto me dijo que para jugar lo mas conveniente por calidad/precio es una consola
> 
> Por lo menos la Play me costo lo que me costo (lo mismo que un notebook baratillo) y las empresas de juegos deberian saber las limitaciones del equipo y programar en consecuencia.



un pc depende del ciclo de las consolas porque los unicos que sacan juegos que no van a consolas y que por lo tanto pueden tene unos requisitos de la polla son los estudios de europa del este y estos estudios sacan un par de juegos cada 3 años como mucho, el metro y el witcher y para de contar, las consolas son hardware mas viejo, si tu te compras un pc a un año que haya salido la consola de turno, los 5 o 6 años de duracion del ciclo de consola no deberia quedarse pequeño nunca, si se te queda pequeño lo has comprado mal


a mi me va fino del todo salvo que en un calabozo que encontré ayer se me cuelga a los 5 metros de haber entrado, y se me cuelga al salir tb asi que tuve que cargar una partida anterior, ni siquiera meti el primer parche piraton que se suponia que arreglaba cosas porque me va fino asi que estoy jugando con la 1.0. Ademas tengo un yelmo con proteccion fotovoltaica y ataque esoterico +9 que ya quisierais alguno


----------



## BenitoCamela (21 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> espero que el combate a caballo en Skyrim sea tan bueno como en M&B.



Como que a caballo no se puede luchar.



Bastian Schalk dijo:


> Por cierto, yo prefiero antes el Fallout (el New Vegas, ante todo) que los Elder Scrolls. Me gusta más el rollo mad-maxista y el graaaan fallo de los Elder (el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, que aún da pena por lo artificial) casi no aparece en los Fallout al ser ante todo de armas.
> 
> Para dentro de 1 año, por estas fechas, está programado que salga el nuevo Fallout (Fallout 4 San Francisco) usando el mismo motor del Skyrim.



A ver que tal, a mi el fallout new vegas no me engancho por la historia, me parecio poco epica. Eso si, arreglaron muchos fallos.

Yo siempre he sido mas de juegos futuristas que medievales pero este me ha ganado.


----------



## carachufla (22 Nov 2011)

Eso por no querer barrerme la casa!












FUS RO DA - YouTube
:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Como que a caballo no se puede luchar.



Pues esto es lo que nos vamos a perder en Skyrim (joder, ya les vale!!):
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CUS9oWN7StI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Por cierto, parece ser que acaban de parchear.. a peor! 

Skyrim Patched… For The Worse | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Skyrim Patched… For The Worse*
> 
> By Alec Meer on November 22nd, 2011 at 8 :38 a
> 
> ...


----------



## BenitoCamela (22 Nov 2011)

A ver que pasa, el parche tocho viene para finales de noviembre.


----------



## moncton (22 Nov 2011)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> un pc depende del ciclo de las consolas porque los unicos que sacan juegos que no van a consolas y que por lo tanto pueden tene unos requisitos de la polla son los estudios de europa del este y estos estudios sacan un par de juegos cada 3 años como mucho, el metro y el witcher y para de contar, las consolas son hardware mas viejo, si tu te compras un pc a un año que haya salido la consola de turno, los 5 o 6 años de duracion del ciclo de consola no deberia quedarse pequeño nunca, si se te queda pequeño lo has comprado mal
> 
> 
> a mi me va fino del todo salvo que en un calabozo que encontré ayer se me cuelga a los 5 metros de haber entrado, y se me cuelga al salir tb asi que tuve que cargar una partida anterior, ni siquiera meti el primer parche piraton que se suponia que arreglaba cosas porque me va fino asi que estoy jugando con la 1.0. Ademas tengo un yelmo con proteccion fotovoltaica y ataque esoterico +9 que ya quisierais alguno




ya, pero por el precio de un PC que no se quede pequeño te compras 5 consolas.

En mis tiempos era un gamer avido, pero ahora como mucho juego un par de horas a la semana. Ya no tengo tiempo para enviciarme con un juego como antes, y no puedo justificar el gasto...


----------



## atika (22 Nov 2011)

Es la Leche... El juego no tiene fin... Te dan quest especificamente en zonas que no has visitado y se generan de manera automática. De lo mejor que he visto en mi ivda: para reyes me compraré la guia en inglés de 600 pags para explotarlo del todo, ahora voy tirando, probando y experimentando: Hay 70 niveles maximo y a partir del 50 subir es un suplicio, no puedes subir al maximo mas de un tercio de las opciones de mejora que te dan, ya que no hay tantos niveles aunque todo si que lo puedes tener a 100.


----------



## glacierre (22 Nov 2011)

moncton dijo:


> ya, pero por el precio de un PC que no se quede pequeño te compras 5 consolas.
> 
> En mis tiempos era un gamer avido, pero ahora como mucho juego un par de horas a la semana. Ya no tengo tiempo para enviciarme con un juego como antes, y no puedo justificar el gasto...



No creo que tantas como 5. Y aparte, si no vas a usar el pc para absolutamente nada mas que jugar, bueno, pero si tambien necesitas un pc en casa (lo normal), no se yo si ahorras mucho. Pc barato + consola / Pc caro?

Personalmente, yo me compro un pc decente (no caro) y voy jugando a las novedades de hace un par de años (salvo cuando me lo acabo de comprar y puedo mover casi cualquier cosa). Por no hablar de los mods y demas, que en consolas olvidate. Si tengo que bajar un poco la resolucion, tampoco me muero ni nada de eso


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Nov 2011)

Aybalaostia, acaba de salir el rumor de que Skyrim contiene, de forma muy rudimentaria, toda esta parte del mapa de Tamriel:





Lo que quiere decir que en cuanto lo pillen los modders en serio, pueden meter... como el 90% de Oblivion y 50% de Morrowind!! :8:

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PlbA2qiXsf0?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cosmocharnego (22 Nov 2011)

Añadiendo tanto espacio de más han facilitado bastante a los modders el tema, ya que para añadir cyrodiil, no hará falta mapear el terreno. 

Igualmente existen iniciativas desde Morrowind para mapear todo el continente, con el proyecto Tamriel Rebuilt. En mi época jugué a Morrowind con toda la región de Morrowind entera, y no sólo la isla, lo que multiplicaba por tres el terreno. 

Supongo que con toda la fiebre por skyrim acabarán adaptando el TR a la última versión. Lo complicado va a ser la creación de contenido, aún no he jugado a Skyrim pero creo que la historia pasa 100 o 200 años después de Oblivion no?


----------



## Enrico Zola (22 Nov 2011)

el 11-11-11 me pille vacaciones solo para poder jugar (soy autonomo)

Después de oblivion, fallout 3, fallout new vegas y morrowin (con dlc-s correspondientes...) lo esperaba como agua de mayo...

Y si amigos... al final he sucumbido al visillerismo y me he comprado una casa, en carrera blanca... con calefacción central (y tan central) y mesa alquimia de 32"

Y he ayudado a los bildus rudos estos del norte a acabar con la tirania del imperio cyrodilista!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Nov 2011)

Targaryen dijo:


> Supongo que con toda la fiebre por skyrim acabarán adaptando el TR a la última versión. Lo complicado va a ser la creación de contenido, aún no he jugado a Skyrim pero creo que la historia pasa 100 o 200 años después de Oblivion no?



Juas, espera a leer como quedó Morrowind después de que el Nerevar, "salvador" de Vvardenfell se cargara a Dagoth Ur (es decir, los que hemos acabado el main quest de Morrowind). :S

Lo que no deja de ser curioso porque aparentemente en Skyrim sale alguna Telvanni, creo. ienso:


----------



## Jsn (23 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Y si amigos... al final he sucumbido al visillerismo y me he comprado una casa, en carrera blanca... con calefacción central (y tan central) y mesa alquimia de 32"



¿Merece la pena comprarse una casa? Son 5000 aurelios del ala.
Soy tocatejista y los puedo pagar ya, pero prefiero usarlos en comprar habilidades.

¿Qué ventajas tiene? Sé que con una casa guardas tus cosas para que nadie te las quite.
Sin embargo, en la escuela de magia de Hibernalia me han dado una habitación con mi propio armario, con lo que por ahora tengo solucionado el alojamiento y un lugar en el que dejar mis cosas. También dispongo en esta escuela mesas comunes de alquimia y encantamiento.

Además, la escuela es atacada con frecuencia por dragones que se posan en el estrecho patio, en donde les zumbo de lo lindo. Estoy dejando el patio perdido de esqueletos de dragones .


----------



## Thera (23 Nov 2011)

Nos da ratos de desconexión a mi chico y a mí cuando el pitufo se queda dormido.

Es enorme en extensión, con un detalle gráfico increíble, dungeons geniales y un sistema de subir atributos muy bueno, que no necesitas ya de excel para no ser un pardillo.
Yo estoy encantada con el juego, pero después de dos días con los ratos libres (aka, con nene dormido) dedicados a él he decidido que toca recoger la casa que por increíble que parezca la ropa no se dobla sola y la comida no brota en la nevera.

-.-u 

Yo se lo he recomendado ya a mis amigos casual players.


----------



## Enrico Zola (23 Nov 2011)

Jsn dijo:


> ¿Merece la pena comprarse una casa? Son 5000 aurelios del ala.
> Soy tocatejista y los puedo pagar ya, pero prefiero usarlos en comprar habilidades.



5000 eypos, la mas barata de las casas, porque puedes comprar mas... la mas cara que compre yo en soledad por 25.000... pero eso es solo el principio!!! luego tienes que comprar muebles y tal... y no es barato.

Si te casas, después de la ceremonia, tu mujer te espera en casa y te habrá hecho la comida, que por cierto sube las estadisticas... ya veras ya... en la otra casa me espera siempre un guardaespaldas por ser el thane del jarl.

que personaje llevas? yo? carapadre y tal...!!!:XX::XX:

soy jefe de los asesinos, de los ladrones, de los companeros y oficial de los capas blancas, tengo algunas casas, el perro y el caballo sombragris, experto en herrería hago armaduras de dragón con los huesos y escamas de los que mato (y los vendo a millón)... de magia 0  no se ni hacer nada.

Si tienes el juego original como yo, uno de los logros de steam es ganar 100.000 de oro, cuando los conseguí y me dieron el logro (básicamente robar y crear joyas y venderlas) pues me los gaste en casas.

(si alguno de mis clientes, que me suponen serio y de fiar, con la de operaciones de pasta que pasan por delante de mi, supieran de esto...::XX:)


----------



## Jsn (23 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> 5000 eypos, la mas barata de las casas, luego tienes que comprar muebles y tal... y no es barato.



¡No jorobe! Creo que seguiré habitando el colegio mayor de los magos (alquilar es tirar el dinero y tal...). Además los magos me dan magias molonas por ayudarles.



> que personaje llevas? yo? carapadre y tal...!!!:XX::XX:



Una imperial buenorra.
Como no tengo caballo (acostumbrado a los de Red Dead Redemptiom éstos de Skyrim me parecen un poco chufa) la llevo corriendo sin ropa por los caminos para que me dure más el aguante, que recargo con la magia de curación.
Al entrar desnuda en los pueblos las primeras quejas de mi desnudez siempre provienen de feminazis. Los tíos suelen decir cosas del estilo, "así vestida puedes enfriarse".


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Nov 2011)

Jsn dijo:


> Como no tengo caballo (acostumbrado a los de Red Dead Redemptiom éstos de Skyrim me parecen un poco chufa) la llevo corriendo sin ropa por los caminos para que me dure más el aguante, que recargo con la magia de curación.
> Al entrar desnuda en los pueblos las primeras quejas de mi desnudez siempre provienen de feminazis. Los tíos suelen decir cosas del estilo, "así vestida puedes enfriarse".



Pregunta - ?los cuerpos siguen siendo genéricos, o los hay variados (se puede ser fondón u obeso, etc)? En los anteriores TES siempre se hacía raro que todos los humanoides tuvieran el mismo cuerpo.*Así se veía a viejetes de 80 años o drogadictos (adictos al Skooma. ienso: Ahora que lo pienso, en Morrowind había muchos más que en Oblivion, no?) con unos abdominales perfectos y tal...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Nov 2011)

yo tb tengo un zulo con visillos completos en whiterun y guardo todo en el cofre, ¿alguien sabe si tiene tamaño infinito?


----------



## Jsn (23 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pregunta - ?los cuerpos siguen siendo genéricos, o los hay variados (se puede ser fondón u obeso, etc)?



Cuerpos genéricos.

En este divertido vídeo hay ejemplos de cuerpos sin ropa que son lanzados por el aire.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XFUx8-3Y-oc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (23 Nov 2011)

Hace años que no compro juegos de PC porque no tengo pasta para actualizar el ordenata. Me estáis dando una puta envidia de la ostia. :baba::baba:

Cuanto costaría un ordenador que tuviese una configuración apta para jugar a este tipo de juegos ?¿? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Nov 2011)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Cuanto costaría un ordenador que tuviese una configuración apta para jugar a este tipo de juegos ?¿? ienso:ienso:ienso:



Por 700€ te compras uno que da más que de sobra, diría yo. Salvo que te tengas que comprar a mayores la pantalla, vamos. ienso:

Ejemplo:
Komplett.ie


> *Medion P5361D - i7 2600/8GB/1.5TB/GT545 €669.00*
> 
> Product Descr1ption________Medion P5361D - i7 Midi Tower
> Processor__________________Second-generation Intel Core i7 Processor 2600 - 3.4GHz
> ...


----------



## Delta_Juliet (23 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis.



Jajajaja... 

Hace años un colega del trabajo se tiró de baja casi 1 mes a causa de mononucleosis... el cabrón me enviaba cada dos o tres dias un e-mail, a eso de las 10, diciendome que se lo estaba pasando en grande fundiéndose el San Andreas, que si quería que me pasara por su casa y me contagiaba ienso: :: 


Mañana me llega el Skyrim de amazon, si alguna moza tiene mononucleosis y tal que me envie un MP ::::


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Nov 2011)

MagicPep dijo:


> Si, a mi tambien pero por muy poco y creo que solo es porque la historia es más heroica. Pero el New Vegas tiene muchas cosas diferentes con lo cual tiene mucho atractivo para seguir jugando.
> 
> Supongo que deberia estar para Navidades, puede ser.



Acabo de ver que sale en Febrero:
Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition in February - Blue's News Story


> *Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition in February*
> 
> [Nov 03, 2011, 10:18 am ET]
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrico Zola (23 Nov 2011)

esto es gol de senyor, pero por si alguno no lo sabe, y si os gusta el new vegas, os recomiendo el corto que han hecho estos fans, realmente tan logrado y que ha tenido tanto exito que han hecho ya una miniserie en youtube, y con algun que otro actor conocido...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q9UwlAAnlmg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

porque pasear por el mojave te dan ganas de que llegue un invierno nuclear


----------



## Pinchazo (23 Nov 2011)

Jsn dijo:


> En este divertido vídeo hay ejemplos de cuerpos sin ropa que son lanzados por el aire.



Y de bugs...
[YOUTUBE]yBqKG8HF3zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fudoken (24 Nov 2011)

menuda mierda de juego, 1 semana con el, casi 20 horas, me lo he terminao por pena.

Mañana lo vendo en un GAME.

Graficos del montón, va a golpes en PS3, jugabilidad del montón...


----------



## atika (24 Nov 2011)

No te crees tu que te has hecho todas las quest en 20H... ¿en que nivel jugaste por cierto?


----------



## Enrico Zola (24 Nov 2011)

Yo llevare unas 40 horas y solo llevo el 55% de juego nivel 30.

No es un juego para acabarlo rápido, sino para gozartelo mientras juegas..., me he sorprendido muchas veces teniendo que ir de X a Y y pararme por el camino para capturar la pantalla por las maravillosas vistas, auroras boreales...

Y como decían por ahí... a quien le importa que la trama principal sea una mierda, cuando hay 200 sidequest que son la polla...


----------



## BenitoCamela (24 Nov 2011)

fudoken dijo:


> menuda mierda de juego, 1 semana con el, casi 20 horas, me lo he terminao por pena.
> 
> Mañana lo vendo en un GAME.
> 
> Graficos del montón, va a golpes en PS3, jugabilidad del montón...



Pero a ti te gusta el rol? Has leido los libros de las estanterias? Has hablado y hecho quest de varios personajes? Has subido habilidades y ha subido la dificultad si te ha parecido facil?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (24 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pero a ti te gusta el rol? Has leido los libros de las estanterias? Has hablado y hecho quest de varios personajes? Has subido habilidades y ha subido la dificultad si te ha parecido facil?



Pero alma de cántaro, si acaba de decir que lo ha jugado en PS3. A los consoleros les van los juegos estilo God of War, no juegos al estilo de TES, al igual que no a todo el mundo le gustan las pelis del James Ivory. Es cuestión de gustos, así que es comprensible que no le haya gustado. Seguro que es más de juegos estilo Gears of War.


----------



## BenitoCamela (24 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, si acaba de decir que lo ha jugado en PS3. A los consoleros les van los juegos estilo God of War, no juegos al estilo de TES, al igual que no a todo el mundo le gustan las pelis del James Ivory. Es cuestión de gustos, así que es comprensible que no le haya gustado. Seguro que es más de juegos estilo Gears of War.



Hombre, no tiene porque, yo el mass effect lo jugue en xbox y el fallout 3 igual. La unica diferencia es es que te tienes que olvidar de los mods, pero se puede jugar.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Nov 2011)

> Hombre, no tiene porque, yo el mass effect lo jugue en xbox y el fallout 3 igual. La unica diferencia es es que te tienes que olvidar de los mods, pero se puede jugar.



Los ME me parecen de los mejores juegos del momento. No será rol puro, pero el trasfondo es inmenso.

Por no hablar de la cantidad de sexo implícito que hay.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (24 Nov 2011)

Hola. Me quiero comprar un juego de ps3 para jugar con mi hijo.
Le gustan del tipo de Warcraft. ¿Podéis recomendarme alguno de este tipo? ¿Este de Skyrim es así? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Copcrim (24 Nov 2011)

Hay mucha diferencia respecto a la version de xbox360? ¿Aparte de los mods? Lo digo porque mi portatil tiene ya 2 años y lo movería con los gráficos al mínimo. ¿Se pueden tunear los portatiles para que vaya mejor? Aka comprar grafica?
Tengo una GeForce GT 220M y de CPU intel Core duo 2.2 GHz


----------



## Copcrim (24 Nov 2011)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Hola. Me quiero comprar un juego de ps3 para jugar con mi hijo.
> Le gustan del tipo de Warcraft. ¿Podéis recomendarme alguno de este tipo? ¿Este de Skyrim es así?
> Muchas gracias.



¿World of Warcraft? ¿Qué edad tiene tu hijo?


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (24 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> ¿World of Warcraft? ¿Qué edad tiene tu hijo?



Tiene 13 años. Pues?


----------



## Copcrim (24 Nov 2011)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Tiene 13 años. Pues?



Lo mejor sería si tuviera consola para jugar los dos a la vez si es asi le recomiendo que compre un juego conducción, lucha, uno de tiros (que tenga cooperativo) o uno de deporte si le gusta, por ejemplo un FIFA si le gusta el futbol.

Los juegos de Warcraft son para PC. Están los de estrategia o los MMO. El mmo no se lo aconsejo ya que a parte de ser tremendamente adictivo su hijo jugaría con gente mayor y no creo que sea lo mas recomendable para un niño de su edad (me he encontrado con mucho deprabado en ese juego).

Ah! ¡Se me olvidaba! Skyrim es de un solo jugador y por la temática del juego no creo que lo disfrutaran.

Un saludo! Si me da mas datos podre ayudarle mejor


----------



## BenitoCamela (24 Nov 2011)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Tiene 13 años. Pues?



Regalale algun final fantasy, eso si, no guardes katanas en casa ::


----------



## BenitoCamela (24 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> Hay mucha diferencia respecto a la version de xbox360? ¿Aparte de los mods? Lo digo porque mi portatil tiene ya 2 años y lo movería con los gráficos al mínimo. ¿Se pueden tunear los portatiles para que vaya mejor? Aka comprar grafica?
> Tengo una GeForce GT 220M y de CPU intel Core duo 2.2 GHz



Pues seguramente la distancia de visionado y algun que otro efecto, eso si, con el arco las pasaras algo putas con mando (y eso que lleva ayuda).


----------



## Copcrim (24 Nov 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues seguramente la distancia de visionado y algun que otro efecto, eso si, con el arco las pasaras algo putas con mando (y eso que lleva ayuda).



¿Pero el tamaño del mapa y las misiones esta todo igual?

Lo del arco no me preocupa, tuve que comprarme battlefield 3 para xbox :S

Por cierto, magnifica banda sonora. ¿Soy el único que la escuchar esta canción le dan ganas de coger el acha y rebanar cabezas?
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Main Theme - Real Full Version - With Lyrics - HQ - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]fLlRaJkMNlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

hoygan!!! Fallout 3 new vegas, Original, por steam 4,99 euros en oferta!!! (también los dlc en oferta)

Después de jugarlo versión Sparrow durante tanto tiempo, y darme tantas horas de diversión, creo que por 5 euros merece comprarlo y tenerlo original y apoyar a la companya.

La oferta termina en 9 horas!!! rápido que me lo quitan de las manos

ahora me tacharan de spammer:bla: y todo:´´(


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> ¿Pero el tamaño del mapa y las misiones esta todo igual?
> 
> Lo del arco no me preocupa, tuve que comprarme battlefield 3 para xbox :S
> 
> ...



Con decir que hasta las metal cover amateur están bastante bien:
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gyCFuP3rM2w?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Por cierto, no sé si has visto el documental acerca del "making of" de la música:
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QLnPwnJJcFQ?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Enrico Zola dijo:


> hoygan!!! Fallout 3 new vegas, Original, por steam 4,99 euros en oferta!!! (también los dlc en oferta)
> 
> Después de jugarlo versión Sparrow durante tanto tiempo, y darme tantas horas de diversión, creo que por 5 euros merece comprarlo y tenerlo original y apoyar a la companya.
> 
> ...



:8: Mierda! ?Que hago, me lo pillo ya o espero a Febrero a que salga el pack completo! ienso: ::


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> :8: Mierda! ?Que hago, me lo pillo ya o espero a Febrero a que salga el pack completo! ienso: ::



Yo me lo pille ayer con los dcl-s (completo hasta la fecha) también al 75% de descuento por 16 eypos.

Ir un dia al cine me cuesta lo mismo y lo tengo actualizado siempre y en castellano.

No creo que cuando salga el pack completo te lo dejen por menos de 15 euros


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> Por cierto, magnifica banda sonora. ¿Soy el único que la escuchar esta canción le dan ganas de coger el acha y rebanar cabezas?
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Main Theme - Real Full Version - With Lyrics - HQ - YouTube
> [YOUTUBE]fLlRaJkMNlE[/YOUTUBE]



Yo la llevo en el coche, como la canción de juego de tronos (cover metal versión que descubrí aquí) me da un subidon del copón.

por cierto el vídeo tiene subtitulos pero en la lengua de los dragones... como dice el vídeo de Serpiente Plissken (dato friki: que por cierto todo el mundo sabe según la peli, que fue detenido precisamente en NEW VEGAS muhahaha)
decía, en el video de como se hizo, el director quería que en la lengua de los dragones y en ingles rimase... la letra de la canción en ingles que se ajusta como anillo al dedo y dice algo como esto...

For the king! 
For the king! 
For the sake of Skyrim! 
For our life, for our home 
For Rothgar’s blood 
For the Nords and for the Gods, 
For the sole single son 
Dovahkiin, our king, 
Who will dawn with fire! 

Traducido: 

Por el Rey! 
Por el Rey! 
Por el bien de Skyrim! 
Por nuestras vidas, por nuestro hogar 
Por la sangre de Rothgar 
Por los Nordicos y por los Dioses 
Por el hijo unico 
Dovahkiin, nuestro rey 
Quien se alzara entre llamas!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Yo me lo pille ayer con los dcl-s (completo hasta la fecha) también al 75% de descuento por 16 eypos.
> 
> Ir un dia al cine me cuesta lo mismo y lo tengo actualizado siempre y en castellano.
> 
> No creo que cuando salga el pack completo te lo dejen por menos de 15 euros



Me lo acabo de pillar!!  Por cierto, el Mass Effect 2 está por 10€, pero no veo los DLCs.. creo que hay al menos un par de ellos.. ienso:


----------



## Copcrim (25 Nov 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PjqsYzBrP-M[/YOUTUBE]
MIN 1.08 ¿Dice SPARTAAAAA!? Solo falta que le pegue una patada en el pecho al dragón


----------



## Abraham (25 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Me lo acabo de pillar!!  Por cierto, el Mass Effect 2 está por 10€, pero no veo los DLCs.. creo que hay al menos un par de ellos.. ienso:



De Mass Effect hay mucho contenido descargable. Es demasiado lioso.

Yo lo compré en PS3, que regalaban todo menos "Arrival", el último DLC, que lo tuve que comprar aparte.

Uno de los mejores juegos a los que he jugado nunca. No lo dejé hasta que lo completé en dificultad Insanity con un Vanguard. Mis hijos tienen devoción por este juego, también.

En cuanto al New Vegas, lo compraré cuando salga la edición Ultimate con todo el DLC. Soy incondicional de Fallout desde el 1 y el 2 en PC, y el Fallout 3 lo compré también el GOTY por 4 perras y me dio muchísimas horas de diversión.

Skyrim, pues lo mismo. Prefiero tener todo el DLC en el disco. Me espero.


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ..Por cierto, el Mass Effect 2 está por 10€, ...



No me tientes que tengo hoy el dedo de hacer clic en confirmar compra muy sensible. Yo estoy valuando pillarme el Europa universalis 3...
.


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

Vaya grupo nos hemos juntando aqui....


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]PjqsYzBrP-M[/YOUTUBE]
> MIN 1.08 ¿Dice SPARTAAAAA!? Solo falta que le pegue una patada en el pecho al dragón



*FUS DO RAH*
Fus Ro Dah | Know Your Meme


Spoiler






> “Fus Ro Dah” are the words for the “unrelenting force”[2] thu’um shout in the game Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. After reaching the first town of Whiterun, the player must defeat a dragon that poses a threat to the town. Once the dragon has been killed, the player absorbs its soul and discovers he is a rare chosen hero known as a “Dragon-Born” who is blessed with the ability to perform various powerful shouts. “Fus” is the first shout the player learns of the 24 that can be discovered in the game. It fires a shock-wave of force energy that stuns and pushes enemies. After visiting the Gray Beards at High Hrothgar, the player learns the more powerful shout “Fus Ro Dah” that can be translated as “force balance push.”


----------



## Randal (25 Nov 2011)

Abraham dijo:


> De Mass Effect hay mucho contenido descargable. Es demasiado lioso.
> 
> Yo lo compré en PS3, que regalaban todo menos "Arrival", el último DLC, que lo tuve que comprar aparte.
> 
> ...



Por no mencionar que los contenidos extra del Mass Effect para disfrutarlos sueles tener que haberlos instalado ANTES de comenzar una partida nueva para disfrutarlos. 



Enrico Zola dijo:


> Yo estoy valuando pillarme el Europa universalis 3...



Tú lo que quieres es no salir a la calle hasta Semana Santa. Otro juegazo.


----------



## Bactiman (25 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> hoygan!!! Fallout 3 new vegas, Original, por steam 4,99 euros en oferta!!! (también los dlc en oferta)
> 
> Después de jugarlo versión Sparrow durante tanto tiempo, y darme tantas horas de diversión, creo que por 5 euros merece comprarlo y tenerlo original y apoyar a la companya.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aviso ^^, ya lo he añadido a la colección ^^. Para cuando me termine el syrim con todo al 100 jajaja.

Saludos,


----------



## Ladrillazos (25 Nov 2011)

El Skyrim tiene autolevel como el Oblivion??

Me estáis poniendo los dientes largos ... .


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

Randal dijo:


> Tú lo que quieres es no salir a la calle hasta Semana Santa. Otro juegazo.



No si ya... frase mítica de mi mujer: 

- quique salimos ya a pasear o se te han alzado independentistas en vizcaya...

- dejame en paz mujer que tengo a Francia dándome avisos...


----------



## JoTaladro (25 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> No si ya... frase mítica de mi mujer:
> 
> - quique salimos ya a pasear o se te han alzado independentistas en vizcaya...
> 
> - dejame en paz mujer que tengo a Francia dándome avisos...



Je je je, qué grande!!

Tengo dos partidas a punto de terminar con Milan y con Aragon. La verdad que es un juegazo. Te da la oportunidad de convertir herejes, exterminar nativos e incluso de adoptar el patrón oro!!

Eso sí, periódicamente me lo tengo que desinstalar porque si no, no hago tora cosa.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (25 Nov 2011)

Ya he comprado el New Vegas con todos los DLCs.

Me prometí no comprarlo hasta que saliera la edición GOTY, que ya me dejé un dinero en su momento con el Fallout 3, del que tengo la edición normal y la GOTY, pero teniendo en cuenta que la GOTY del New Vegas saldrá en febrero-marzo 2012 y que lo hará por 15-20€ como poco… pues como que por 16,5€ prefiero meterle horas al juego desde ya y hasta las navidades y más allá!!!

Gracias por avisar, que hacia la hueva que no me metía al steam y esto se me hubiera pasado fijo!!


----------



## Bactiman (25 Nov 2011)

Ladrillazos dijo:


> El Skyrim tiene autolevel como el Oblivion??
> 
> Me estáis poniendo los dientes largos ... .



Subes level cuando subes X atributos de habilidades que són independientes y suben a través de practicarlos como en oblivion sí ^^

Saludos,


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Nov 2011)

Bactiman dijo:


> Subes level cuando subes X atributos de habilidades que són independientes y suben a través de practicarlos como en oblivion sí ^^



Creo que se refiere a que el resto del mundo sube de nivel contigo - es decir, que cuando estás a nivel sopotocientos, los jichos que te intentan atracar por las carreteras te vienen con armas daédricas y demás... así como que puedes cargarte a cualquier jefe con nivel 3 o así.


----------



## Enrico Zola (25 Nov 2011)

el sistema de subir nivel del oblivion con habilidades principales y secundarias para mi era una mierda que no te dejaba especializarte... la del skyrim con perks me gusta mucho mas, como la del escudo que cuando te van a pegar se ralentiza todo...

Por otra parte en oblivion, el hecho que los enemigos subieran contigo de nivel no me gustaba porque cuando llegabas a ser un pro con armadura y armas del copón, joder, hasta un mendigo era de nivel 30 igual que tu y te costaba matarlo...

aun recuerdo el único personaje que me encontré en oblivion que era de nivel fijo y podías ir a por el (muerte segura) desde el principio..umbra!!

y ahí estaba yo, apenas salido de la cárcel, investigando ruinas, cuando me encuentro a una nota con una armadura del copón...umbra

cuando me di cuenta de que era imposible,me cagué y empece a correr esperando que al seguirme se cayera en una de esas trampas, pero nada... recorrí toda la costa con la valquiria detrás pisándome los talones, hasta llegar, a duras penas y sin armadura (para correr mas que su espada) ,a la plaza de talos donde los guardias, al ver que me atacaba fueron a por ella. Al final umbra murió no sin antes matar a unos cuantos guardias y ciudadanos...Cuando el temporal pasó, recogí las armas y armaduras de todos incluyendo la de umbra...

me la puse y..


----------



## Ladrillazos (25 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Por otra parte en oblivion, el hecho que los enemigos subieran contigo de nivel no me gustaba porque cuando llegabas a ser un pro con armadura y armas del copón, joder, hasta un mendigo era de nivel 30 igual que tu y te costaba matarlo...



A esto en concreto me refería. Entonces, el Skyrim no tiene ese autolevel, ¿no?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Nov 2011)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Por otra parte en oblivion, el hecho que los enemigos subieran contigo de nivel no me gustaba porque cuando llegabas a ser un pro con armadura y armas del copón, joder, hasta un mendigo era de nivel 30 igual que tu y te costaba matarlo...



Yo instalé el mod "Oscuro Oblivion Overhaul" (así como algún que otro mod para cambiar la GUI, porque con el infame GUI consolero te pasabas siglos escogiendo hechizos y seleccionando equipo y tal. Ya no digamos para hacer alquimia! :ouch, para evitar esas cosas. Además cambia alguno de los dungeons de bandidos normales a Amazonas (bastante más duras y cargadas de gemas), añade componentes de alquimia nuevos (polvo de gemas) e invocaciones de golems.
Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul Main
También añade a Ederiath Vrastal, que es *muy* chunga de matar, pero deja unas muy buenas túnica y casco para magos.
<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4t1WIcOw8To?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Como no deja de curarse y refleja daño, venenos y hechizos, la única forma de liquidarla que encontré fue darle de puñetazos (dado que sacan tanto puntos de fatiga como de vida, y cuando consigues sacarle todos los puntos de fatiga, se cae al suelo, que es la única forma de evitar que se lance hechizos de curación).


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Nov 2011)

Pues he empezado a jugar hoy y no sé, hecho de menos la originalidad y sentido de humor de los Fallout, en Fallout siento la necesidad de explorarlo todo y conocer a todos los personajes, de ver que hay en todos los edificios, no sé explicarlo. Por ejemplo en New Vegas nada más empezar uno ve la ciudad a lo lejos con todas sus luces y piensa "tengo que llegar hasta allí por mis cojones", y aquí como que me aburro. No tiene la mala leche y personalidad de los Gothic o de los Fallout. Seguiré jugando a ver si le cojo el gusto.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (28 Nov 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> Lo mejor sería si tuviera consola para jugar los dos a la vez si es asi le recomiendo que compre un juego conducción, lucha, uno de tiros (que tenga cooperativo) o uno de deporte si le gusta, por ejemplo un FIFA si le gusta el futbol.
> 
> Los juegos de Warcraft son para PC. Están los de estrategia o los MMO. El mmo no se lo aconsejo ya que a parte de ser tremendamente adictivo su hijo jugaría con gente mayor y no creo que sea lo mas recomendable para un niño de su edad (me he encontrado con mucho deprabado en ese juego).
> 
> ...



Gracias Copcrim. Le gustaría, como te digo, un juego que fuera de tipo Warcraft para la ps3, ya que a éste ya ha jugado en el PC y es de los que más le gusta. Jugaría yo con él. Aunque he mirado por ahí, y parece que de este tipo para ps3 no hay mucho.
El pes12 y otros de coches ya los tengo para jugar los dos a la vez.


----------



## Avionero (28 Nov 2011)

Joer, a mi el vicio con este me da miedo. Con el Fallout 3 estuve engachadisimo. Se lo he pedido para reyes a la jefa, si me lo regala ya sabré que no me quiere!


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (29 Nov 2011)

¿Podríais decirme, aparte del Worlcraft, los juegos que más os hayan gustado del mismo tipo para el *PC*? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## BenitoCamela (29 Nov 2011)

El league of legends lo juega mucha gente y es gratis.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Nov 2011)

El Runes of Magic creo que es muy parecido al WoW y es gratis también. Esencialmente, puedes probar el Runes of Magic - si te gusta, el WoW te va a gustar aún más; si no te gusta, el WoW tampoco te va a gustar... ienso:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Nov 2011)

> ¿Podríais decirme, aparte del Worlcraft, los juegos que más os hayan gustado del mismo tipo para el PC?
> Muchas gracias.



Dentro de los juegos de fantasía, el WoW, el mejor. Esos 13€ mensuales merecen la pena, mucho.

Al que le guste lo tecnológico y tal, el Eve Online. Pero si no le vas a dedicar 4 o 5 horas diarias, imposible. Ese juego depende mucho (demasiado) del tiempo que se le dedique.


----------



## Copcrim (29 Nov 2011)

Guilds wars es gratis y a paryir de mañana lineage 2 tambien


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Dic 2011)

FUS! RO! PATCH! Skyrim Updates To 1.2 | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *FUS! RO! PATCH! Skyrim Updates To 1.2*
> 
> Skyrim has now patched on PC, after the 360 and PS3 saw their version of 1.2 appear earlier in the week. But is it good news? 1.1 managed to break lots of the patches modders had created to fix so many of the tiresome issues Bethesda had left in the epic game, which didn’t win favour. And then today the news broke that the console patch had had some rather unfortunate side effects. Like all defensive buffs no longer working, and the dragons flying backward. No, really. So below you can see what’s meant to be in 1.2 – including a fix for that daft audio crash, mouse improvements, and at flipping last Esc backs out of menus – and then you can let us know if you’ve seen anything strange since the update.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenitoCamela (1 Dic 2011)

Yo estoy un poco mosca con el parche, además la gente esta echando bilis porque tenían seleccionado "no actualizar" en steam y les ha actualizado el juego por sus santos cojones.

Se estan luciendo estos de DeTesta


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Dic 2011)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco mosca con el parche, además la gente esta echando bilis porque tenían seleccionado "no actualizar" en steam y les ha actualizado el juego por sus santos cojones.
> 
> Se estan luciendo estos de DeTesta



Bueno, a decir verdad, es un poco la tradición de los The Elder Scrolls. Ni Morrowind ni Oblivion eran... completamente jugables hasta que pasaron 6+ meses y salieron ampliaciones, parches y mods que los hacían más estables (y aún así seguían petando de vez en cuando). De hecho Skyrim ha sido casi sorprendentemente estable, en comparación. 

Pues verás como los muy perros dejan la mierdilla de GUI para pads de las consolas, y al final tienen que implementarla en un mod. :ouch:


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Dic 2011)

Tengo la impresión de que buena parte de estos bugs proceden del motor Gamebryo, o, al menos, de su "delicadeza".
Haciendo mods es relativamente fácil hacer petar al juego, y me da que eso es intrínseco a este engine.

Eso sí, lo del dragón, ha debido ser 100% cagada de Bethesda.


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Dic 2011)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pues verás como los muy perros dejan la mierdilla de GUI para pads de las consolas, y al final tienen que implementarla en un mod. :ouch:



Hombre... eso por supuesto. Una cosa es que solventes bugs y otra que cambies el entorno. El juego ya es release, así que no te lo van a cambiar.

Reza para que no haya nada intrínseco que dificulte a un mod hacer una buena alternativa.


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 Dic 2011)

No sabia que habia un hilo de skyrim, de echo, pense en abrir uno la noche del 10/11/11 cuando estabamos toda la jauria con el juego ya pirateado esperando el crack, que llego antes de la media noche, en cuanto amanecio en Australia, y el steam fue crackeado sin piedad alguna.
De la empalmada, jugue en rush la quest principal solo para llegar al orgasmo, a lvl 10, de una sola atrapada, termine, borre las savegames sin dudar, y a dia de hoy soy lvl 48 con personaje nuevo, sin tocar trama principal, que la reservo para cuando me canse de explorar todo.
No supera a la viciada que tuve con ultima online, pero creo que le dare duro varios meses mas, me gusta tanto que tengo la beta del diablo3 con solo 4 horas jugadas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (1 Dic 2011)

> Guilds wars es gratis y a paryir de mañana lineage 2 tambien



Y los dos son una _crap_ como una casa.

Estaba pensando eso mismo, hasta que ayer tiré a _Murozond_. Y se me quitaron las ganas de GW y Lineage. Pero completamente.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Dic 2011)

Los de Bethesda van a soltar el Skyrim Creation Kit, así que dentro de poco van a salir muchos más mods. Pero sólo para PC, claro.
Skyrim To Receive Strong Mod Support | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Skyrim To Receive Strong Mod Support*
> 
> By Adam Smith on December 2nd, 2011 at 9:24 am
> 
> ...


----------



## BenitoCamela (2 Dic 2011)

Tambien va a soltar otra actualización para la semana que viene.


----------



## Rocket (3 Dic 2011)

Los juegos de Bethesda son la hostia en verso. Creo que desde el Elder Scrolls 3 (Morrowind), me he terminado todos los que han sacado para PC desde entonces, ampliaciones incluídas.

Me parece extraño que hayan sacado una quinta parte: creo recordar que alguien dijo que Oblivion sería la última entrega de la serie Elder Scrolls. Afortunadamente, no fue así.

Necesito conseguirlo PERO YA!


----------



## Misoginman_borrado (3 Dic 2011)

Habra mas... Tus nietos jugaran a sus secuelas y al Final Fantasy y a los Fallout...

Vaca que da leche...


----------



## Rocket (3 Dic 2011)

Tratandose de un juego tipo Elder Scrolls, espero que sea más parecido al Morrowind en el sentido de tener esa sensación de poder hacer lo que te de la gana. El Oblivion, si bien era más realista en gráficos y en peleas, se limitó un poco la jugabilidad, hecho que se corrigió y muy bien en el Fallout 3, donde la sensación de libertad y de escenario abierto volvió.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Dic 2011)

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Z83wzJwrBK0?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## angek (7 Dic 2011)

Me moló Fallout 3 y tal, pero lo encontré demasiado gorazo y con mucho andén de metro. 

No sé si me va a dejar con mucho regusto a dungeon oscuro. 


Tengo algo de experiencia bethesdera con los Kotors, Baldurs y tal -desigual, si me preguntan. 

¿Molaráme este Skyrim?


----------



## KailKatarn (7 Dic 2011)

angek dijo:


> Me moló Fallout 3 y tal, pero lo encontré demasiado gorazo y con mucho andén de metro.
> 
> No sé si me va a dejar con mucho regusto a dungeon oscuro.
> 
> ...






No sólo te gustará sino que disfrutarás como cuando eras un enano si lo que cuentas es cierto


----------



## BenitoCamela (7 Dic 2011)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YOxVjbGvUpI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Dic 2011)

Patch Perk: Skyrim Levels Up To 1.3 | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Patch Perk: Skyrim Levels Up To 1.3*
> 
> By John Walker on December 7th, 2011 at 6:29 pm
> 
> ...



Y una guía para mejorar el rendimiento. Sólo para PC, claro.
Nvidia's in-depth guide to improving Skyrim PC performance &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Nvidia's in-depth guide to improving Skyrim PC performance*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 7 December, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Dic 2011)

Joder, como están esas cabecitas..
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uhBiNx749Zw?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Dic 2011)

Skyrim, el juego que mas ventas mas rapido ha tenido en Steam:
Dohvakeen: Skyrim Breaks Steam Records | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
Valve: Skyrim fastest-selling game in Steam history &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Ene 2012)

Ale, los usuarios de PC ya pueden optar por una GUI mejorada:
Hooray! A Skyrim UI Mod: SkyUI | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> Hooray! A Skyrim UI Mod: SkyUI
> 
> By John Walker on December 21st, 2011 at 4:05 pm.
> 
> ...



Y ya se pueden utilizar tambien los 4 GB de RAM:
Sneaky Skyrim 1.3.1 Patch Supports 4GB RAM | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## wonderwoman (7 Ene 2012)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis. Estoy enganchado como un yonki al caballo.
> 
> Como veo que aqui hay mucho forever alone :: podríais contar vuestras experiencias con este devorador de almas.



yo juego a skyrim.... fus doh ra! jajajaj


----------



## sebososabroso (7 Ene 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> tendra que esperar a q temine Fallout NewVegas



No me gusto, pero para gustos colores, el tres es mas completo, este se ve rápido y poco conseguido.


----------



## BenitoCamela (7 Ene 2012)

wonderwoman dijo:


> yo juego a skyrim.... fus doh ra! jajajaj



Hasta que no lleves 170 horas y acabes con todas las localizaciones no habrás jugado a skyrim ::


----------



## wonderwoman (8 Ene 2012)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Hasta que no lleves 170 horas y acabes con todas las localizaciones no habrás jugado a skyrim ::



oiga, usted no sabe con quién está hablando!

jajaja

soy todo una aficionada.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (8 Ene 2012)

¿Algún enlace para bajarse el juego? Quiero estrenar mi nuevo portátil con 4 GB de RAM. ¿Serán suficientes?


----------



## BenitoCamela (8 Ene 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace para bajarse el juego? Quiero estrenar mi nuevo portátil con 4 GB de RAM. ¿Serán suficientes?



Merece la pena que lo compres, es la bomba.


----------



## Gavilan1973-borrado (8 Ene 2012)

Yo lo intenté pillar para regalarlo en reyes. No hay forma, está agotado en todos lados.

Un saludo


----------



## BABY (8 Ene 2012)

Pues yo vengo a hablar de mi libro, aunque sea offtopic. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Impresionante es poco.


----------



## BenitoCamela (8 Ene 2012)

Gavilan1973 dijo:


> Yo lo intenté pillar para regalarlo en reyes. No hay forma, está agotado en todos lados.
> 
> Un saludo



Si lo pillas para pc, lo puedes comprar en amazon.co.uk y luego al instalarlo por steam cambiar el idioma a castellano.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Ene 2012)

Gavilan1973 dijo:


> Yo lo intenté pillar para regalarlo en reyes. No hay forma, está agotado en todos lados.
> 
> Un saludo



: ?Agotado? ?Todavía compras videojuegos o Blu-rays en tiendas??!!! :8:
En play.com lo tienes en stock y por 37.49€ (El envío es gratuito a toda europa):
Play.com - Buy The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!
O lo puedes pillar directamente vía Steam por 50€ (si la persona a quien se lo quieres regalar tiene cuenta en steam puedes comprarlo como regalo para ellos también, por cierto):
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam

Por cierto que sigue de número 1 en Steam:
Steam Top 10 - Blue's News Story


> Steam Top 10
> 
> [Jan 08, 2012, 1:17 pm ET] - 16 Comments
> Here is Valve's report of the ten bestselling titles on Steam for the past week:
> ...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (10 Ene 2012)

Ya me lo he bajado de esa web latinoamericana donde la gente dice "te doy mis dies". 

Juegazo... 

Voy a tomarme un descanso porque me conozco y luego acabo con ansiedad por querer hacérmelo en 24 horas (seguidas).


----------



## Avionero (16 Ene 2012)

Si la vida real fuese como Skyrim...

[YOUTUBE]YEMD28MMtNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## QuepasaRey (17 Ene 2012)

Ya me he cargado un dragon de un solo flechazo, vaya liada hasta que lo consegui.
Eso si, el dragon quieto y yo en sigilo, si no, al vuelo, necesito 2 flechas.
Nivel dif: normal


----------



## BenitoCamela (18 Ene 2012)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Ya me he cargado un dragon de un solo flechazo, vaya liada hasta que lo consegui.
> Eso si, el dragon quieto y yo en sigilo, si no, al vuelo, necesito 2 flechas.
> Nivel dif: normal



Sube el nivel a muy dificil, que te me vuelves vago.


----------



## Gavilan1973-borrado (18 Ene 2012)

Oido cocina, veré si me lo pillo en play.com

Un saludo


----------



## fmerino01 (18 Ene 2012)

Aquí otro enganchao, terminando el gremio de ladrones y listo para empezar la hermandad oscura

Por cierto, como se ponen los tags en el foro?


----------



## JoTaladro (18 Ene 2012)

fmerino01 dijo:


> Aquí otro enganchao, terminando el gremio de ladrones y listo para empezar la hermandad oscura
> 
> Por cierto, como se ponen los tags en el foro?



Hay un sitio que pone "Editar Eiquetas", el resto te lo dejo a ti.

Saludos viciaos!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Ene 2012)

WTF?!
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/p8IKykVvNUs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WCP9Jn2Q0cQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Ene 2012)

Mierda, lo tienen de oferta en play.com por 34€!
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/18028090/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim/Product.html?searchstring=&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=2&searchfilters=ae212{647734}%2bc{362}%2bc{10009}%2b&urlrefer=search
ienso: Argh, ?Qué hacer? Comprarlo ahora, o esperar a que salgan todas las DLCs y luego pillarlo todo junto? :S Aún estoy dándole al Fallout New Vegas (y aún no he jugado ninguna de las historias de las DLCs!), y tenía pensado acabar el Witcher (de hecho también tengo el Witcher 2 pero ese lo dejo para más adelante) y pillarme el Mass Effect 2... La verdad es que con el poco tiempo que le puedo dedicar a videojuegos, me va a llevar como un año hacerle sitio a Skyrim. Pues casi mejor espero...

Edito y añado; la lista de juegos más vendidos en Steam de esta semana:
Steam Top 10 - Blue's News Story


> *Steam Top 10*
> 
> [Jan 29, 2012, 12:54 pm ET]
> Here's Valve's report of the ten bestselling titles on Steam for the week:
> ...



Se lo quitan de las manos, hoygan!!


----------



## BenitoCamela (30 Ene 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Mierda, lo tienen de oferta en play.com por 34€!
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/18028090/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim/Product.html?searchstring=&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=2&searchfilters=ae212{647734}%2bc{362}%2bc{10009}%2b&urlrefer=search
> ienso: Argh, ?Qué hacer? Comprarlo ahora, o esperar a que salgan todas las DLCs y luego pillarlo todo junto? :S Aún estoy dándole al Fallout New Vegas (y aún no he jugado ninguna de las historias de las DLCs!), y tenía pensado acabar el Witcher (de hecho también tengo el Witcher 2 pero ese lo dejo para más adelante) y pillarme el Mass Effect 2... La verdad es que con el poco tiempo que le puedo dedicar a videojuegos, me va a llevar como un año hacerle sitio a Skyrim. Pues casi mejor espero...



Pues date prisa en acaba el mass effect 2 que el 3 sale en marzo.


----------



## Gelucatil (30 Ene 2012)

hola ,yo también estoy pifiadisimo al juego,ya estoy en las ultimas,soy archimago, jefe del gremio de ladrones ,hermandad oscura y de los compañeros ,sigo andando por el mapa "limpiando cuevas" jajaja es una pifia.Lo unico que me falla es el nivel de los enemigos(no acompaña al nivel), pero por todo lo demás impresionante.Ahora a subir la arqueria a 100.
un saludo


----------



## Asur (30 Ene 2012)

Apenas paso por el foro porque ahora vivo en Skyrim.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Feb 2012)

Lo acaban de postear los de Rock Paper Shotgun:

Fus Ro Mod! Skyrim’s Creation Kit In Action | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Fus Ro Mod! Skyrim’s Creation Kit In Action*
> 
> By John Walker on February 1st, 2012 at 4:32 pm.
> 
> ...



Ale, ?Quién tiene webos de hacer el mod burbuja? ?Podemos salir diversos foreros como PNJs? ::

Edito: :8: !De reputísima madre!!! Los mods se pueden subir directamente a steam workshop, y por tanto descargarlos, instalarlos y actualizarlos cuesta un sólo click!!


Spoiler



Eso sí, los pobres consoleros no van a ver nada de esto! ::


----------



## El Mano (1 Feb 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Lo acaban de postear los de Rock Paper Shotgun:
> 
> Fus Ro Mod! Skyrim’s Creation Kit In Action | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> ...



Bah, el mod burbuja sólo tendría sentido con el Fallout, pondríamos latunes en vez de las tonterías esas de las chapas, y en vez de New Vegas habría New Seseña.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Feb 2012)

El Mano dijo:


> Bah, el mod burbuja sólo tendría sentido con el Fallout, pondríamos latunes en vez de las tonterías esas de las chapas, y en vez de New Vegas habría New Seseña.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: JRAnde el post, sí señor!!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## ser superior (3 Feb 2012)

Queria comprar este juego para la 360... pero no esta en las tiendas desde antes de navidades???? ¿como es posible??? la distribuidora ha hecho el mayor FAIL de la historia de los videojuegos!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Feb 2012)

ser superior dijo:


> Queria comprar este juego para la 360... pero no esta en las tiendas desde antes de navidades???? ¿como es posible??? la distribuidora ha hecho el mayor FAIL de la historia de los videojuegos!!!



Lo único que voy a comentar al respecto -so pena de empezar una flame war- es que si te lo pillas para consola no vas a poder instalar mods. Yo aviso, eh? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ser superior (3 Feb 2012)

Mi pc esta tan anticuado que no hay alternativa alguna (para el uso que le doy no necesito un pepino). Y actualizarlo me saldría carisimo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Feb 2012)

Al respecto del update de Skyrim de mañana, el rumor es que además de sacar el Skyrim Creation Kit (que ya he mencionado antes), la sorpresa que tiene anunciada Bethesda _podría_ ser (según RPS, pero lo he leído en más sitios) un paquete de texturas de alta resolución:
Headline With A ?: Skyrim Texture Pack? | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Headline With A ?: Skyrim Texture Pack?*
> 
> By Alec Meer on February 6th, 2012 at 11:24 am.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sólo para PC, claro; los consoleros se tienen que joder con las truñesturas actuales que para eso pagaron... casi el doble por el juego. La vida no es justa; qué le vamos a hacer.



Edito y anhado:


----------



## BenitoCamela (6 Feb 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Al respecto del update de Skyrim de mañana, el rumor es que además de sacar el Skyrim Creation Kit (que ya he mencionado antes), la sorpresa que tiene anunciada Bethesda _podría_ ser (según RPS, pero lo he leído en más sitios) un paquete de texturas de alta resolución:
> Headline With A ?: Skyrim Texture Pack? | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no estará mal, eso si, vram a fuego.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Feb 2012)

Bingo!!
Skyrim Creation Kit Out, Along With High Res Textures Pack | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Skyrim Creation Kit Out, Along With High Res Textures Pack*
> 
> By John Walker on February 7th, 2012 at 6:11 pm.
> Tweet this
> ...



Save 33% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam


> *Play Skyrim: High Resolution Texture Pack (Free DLC)*
> 
> Experience The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim as you’ve never seen it before with the Skyrim High-Resolution Texture Pack. Make sure your system requirements exceed Skyrim’s recommended specs before attempting to install, including Windows Vista or 7 operating system, a *minimum of 4GB of system RAM and a DirectX 9.0c compatible NVIDIA or AMD ATI video card with at least 1 GB of RAM and the latest drivers.*
> 
> ...



Oh, vaya; para los consoleros, nada. Quien lo hubiera adivinado! 

Edito y anhado: Esta de oferta en Steam, 33.50 euros... NO.. ME.. TIENTES!!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Feb 2012)

Esto hay que verlo en 720p:
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/M2DshotexMU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Edito: Empiezan a salir mods de Skyrim a patadas:
Loads of Skyrim Mods Already on Steam Workshop
Los mods, aquí (hay 704 disponibles según posteo esto mismo):
Steam Community :: Shared Files :: Browse

Incluyendo, !Aleluya! Una GUI para gente que juega como debe de ser; con un ratón y un teclado:
Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MdDU8loGB1I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Feb 2012)

1384 mods subidos a Steam Workshop - el número casi se ha doblado desde ayer!!! :8:

AIAS 2011 Awards winners revealed &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *AIAS 2011 Awards winners revealed*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 10 February, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## ser superior (10 Feb 2012)

El teclado y el ratón son para trabajar! No para gastarse 1000 euros en una gráfica.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Feb 2012)

DEP Adam Adamowicz, dibujante de Concept art tanto de Fallout 3 como de Skyrim.
Awesome Robo!: Farewell Adam Adamowicz : The Visual Mind Behind Fallout 3


> *Farewell Adam Adamowicz : The Visual Mind Behind Fallout 3 *
> 
> Feb 10, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Feb 2012)

Dejo un vídeo comparativo de las texturas de alta definición (que sí, que vale, que tienen mejor pinta, pero hay que reconocer que tampoco parece para tanto ienso:
<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l_TdB9FPlE8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y lo más importante - hay ya 1946 mods en Steam Workshop y dos millones de bajadas de mods (en 7 días!!); y están sacando una serie de vídeos explicando cómo usar el Creation Kit. Dejo los seis primeros en un spoiler (son bastante cortos) por si alguien quiere echarles un ojo.


Spoiler



Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 1: Introduction to the Kit - YouTube
Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 2: Basic Layout - YouTube
Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 3: Basic Layout II - YouTube
Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 4: Clutter - YouTube
Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 5: Navmesh - YouTube
Creation Kit Tutorial Series - Episode 6: Basic Encounters - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Feb 2012)

2061 mods ya, segundo juego más vendido del 2011 (a pesar de salir tarde),
Only Modern Warfare 3 made more money than Skyrim in 2011 &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net
y todavía está por ver si no incluyen los continentes de Morrowind y Cyrodiil en DLCs o mods:
Bethesda on Skyrim's viewable Morrowind, Cyrodiil: "maybe we'll use it one day" &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Feb 2012)

Pues eso, que mi plan de comprarme el Skyrim cuando salgan todas las expansiones y lo vendan todo junto puede querer decir que voy a tener que esperar muchos anhos...
Bethesda: Skyrim DLC to follow different model to Fallout 3 &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Bethesda: Skyrim DLC to follow different model to Fallout 3*
> 
> By Fred Dutton Published 17 February, 2012
> 
> ...



Y por otra parte, parece ser que Bethesda la ha cagado, y la version con mas bugs de Skyrim, por una vez, no es la de PC sino la de PS3 - o, al menos, esa es la percepcion de los usuarios:
PS3 Skyrim: 'It's Not Nearly As Bad as it Seems' - IndustryGamers


> *PS3 Skyrim: 'It's Not Nearly As Bad as it Seems'*
> 
> Posted February 17, 2012 by James Brightman
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (18 Feb 2012)

Yo tengo el Skyrim aparcado en el escritorio hasta que encuentre un momento para comprarme un ratón USB... He intentado jugarlo con el touchpad del portátil pero no hay manera; me matan los enemigos porque no hay quien atine con los golpes.


----------



## Oikonomia. (18 Feb 2012)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> ¿Podríais decirme, aparte del Worlcraft, los juegos que más os hayan gustado del mismo tipo para el *PC*?
> Muchas gracias.



Los KOTOR I y II, aunque yo los jugué en la Xbox, también salieron para PC.


----------



## BenitoCamela (18 Feb 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo tengo el Skyrim aparcado en el escritorio hasta que encuentre un momento para comprarme un ratón USB... He intentado jugarlo con el touchpad del portátil pero no hay manera; me matan los enemigos porque no hay quien atine con los golpes.



Mother of God. Echate el raton pero ya.



Oikonomia. dijo:


> Los KOTOR I y II, aunque yo los jugué en la Xbox, también salieron para PC.



mmm, mas bien oblivion, morrowind en menor medida.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Feb 2012)

2256 mods, y los de Nvidia acaban de sacar drivers nuevos que mejoran el rendimiento de Skyrim y Mass Effect 3:

Nvidia GeForce 295.73 drivers better Skyrim, Mass Effect 3 performance &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Nvidia GeForce 295.73 drivers better Skyrim, Mass Effect 3 performance*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 22 February, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Trickster (22 Feb 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo tengo el Skyrim aparcado en el escritorio hasta que encuentre un momento para comprarme un ratón USB... He intentado jugarlo con el touchpad del portátil pero no hay manera; me matan los enemigos porque no hay quien atine con los golpes.



Ya está tardando en conseguir cualquier tipo de ratón ... :´(


----------



## angek (27 Feb 2012)

Solapamiento y Quantum leap lonchafinister: 

Mientras sus señorías están dejándose la naranja en fundir el Escáirin, servidor se ha pillao por un bloody euro el paquete con: 

-Morrowind
con su Tribunal y su Bloodmoon
-Oblivion
Con su Shivering Isles y su Knights of the Ninette y un Señor de Murcia
-Una bolsa de plástico con olor a prostíbulo+taxi.
-Un tique + las gracias del tío del Cascoverte. 


¿Es cierto que el Morrowind es más profundo que el Ovlibion? ¿O soy yo?.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Feb 2012)

angek dijo:


> Solapamiento y Quantum leap lonchafinister:
> 
> Mientras sus señorías están dejándose la naranja en fundir el Escáirin, servidor se ha pillao por un bloody euro el paquete con:
> 
> ...



Nevarine >> Dovahkiin 8:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Feb 2012)

New Skyrim PC update goes live &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *New Skyrim PC update goes live*
> 
> By Fred Dutton Published 28 February, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Troll Esponja (29 Feb 2012)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis. Estoy enganchado como un yonki al caballo.
> 
> Como veo que aqui hay mucho forever alone :: podríais contar vuestras experiencias con este devorador de almas.



acabo de ver tu firma.

reportado


----------



## Cajero Jefe (29 Feb 2012)

Serpiente, dedicas más tiempo al Skyrim que al foro, muy mal!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Feb 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Serpiente, dedicas más tiempo al Skyrim que al foro, muy mal!!



: : : Pero si aún no me lo he comprado (seguramente espere un año o dos, hasta que salga el Game of the Year Edition con todas las expansiones).... Además, me acabo de pedir el Crusader Kings 2; me parece que en los próximos meses (lo que me lleve expandir el Reino de Galicia hasta Moscú) voy a pasar poco por el foro. De hecho, estoy considerando trolear a mi jefe, a ver cuál de los dos llega antes a Moscú; si él con Irlanda o yo con Galicia... ::


----------



## BenitoCamela (29 Feb 2012)

Ahora por lo menos los acompañantes ya no se lanzan a lo salvaje cuando vas oculto. Ya era hora.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Mar 2012)

La primera guia de mods de RPS:
Build Your Own Skyrim, Part 1: Fixing The World | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Build Your Own Skyrim, Part 1: Fixing The World*
> 
> By Craig Pearson on March 10th, 2012 at 9:19 am.
> Tweet this
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Mar 2012)

Skyrim update 1.5 PC beta announced &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net




> *Skyrim update 1.5 PC beta announced*
> 
> By Fred Dutton Published 15 March, 2012
> 
> ...



Elder Scrolls Online reveal in May - report &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Elder Scrolls Online reveal in May - report*
> 
> By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 16 March, 2012
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]s8HZh5STKYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Mar 2012)

Build Your Own Skyrim, Part 2: Remake The World | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Build Your Own Skyrim, Part 2: Remake The World*
> 
> By Craig Pearson on March 17th, 2012 at 10:56 am.
> 
> ...



Edito y anhado la tercera parta de las listas de mods de RPS:
Build Your Own Skyrim, Part 3: Let


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Mar 2012)

Skyrim Patched - Blue's News Story


> *Skyrim Patched*
> 
> [Mar 20, 2012, 8 :47 pm ET] - 18 Comments
> The Bethesda Blog announces the new version 1.5 Windows patch for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim is now out of beta, and is automatically available for all owners of the RPG sequel through Steam. Here are the patch notes:
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Mar 2012)

The Siege of Markarth
[YOUTUBE]1uYsnoUvv8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Abr 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-SEuoEJkODE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Abr 2012)

Skyrim patch files suggest Snow Elves, crossbows for DLC &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim patch files suggest Snow Elves, crossbows for DLC*
> 
> By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 27 April, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## España1 (29 Abr 2012)

Esto tiene modo juego online?


----------



## root (29 Abr 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Esto tiene modo juego online?



Vas de coña no? XD


----------



## Trickster (29 Abr 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Esto tiene modo juego online?



El Skyrim es un gran juego, pero únicamente es para un solo jugador.

Si lo que busca es un online multijugador y batallas de hasta 200 jugadores, le recomiendo el Mount & Blade:Warband (y por menos de la mitad de precio).

El Mod para el Skyrim de The Dance of the Death ... es brutal


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Abr 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> El Skyrim es un gran juego *porque* únicamente es para un solo jugador.



Ahora esta bien... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Trickster (29 Abr 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ahora esta bien... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Si usted lo dice ... :bla:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Abr 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> Si usted lo dice ... :bla:


----------



## Trickster (30 Abr 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



So great as always!!! :XX:

Hace tiempo que no pasaba por el blog, muchas gracias, éste no lo había visto


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 May 2012)

Wait, That’s It? Skyrim’s First DLC Sort Of Revealed | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Wait, That’s It? Skyrim’s First DLC Sort Of Revealed*
> 
> By Nathan Grayson on May 1st, 2012 at 8 :25 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 May 2012)

13.6 millones de descargas de mods de Skyrim; batiendo récords de ventas en Steam:
Skyrim Steam mods hugely successful &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim Steam mods hugely successful*
> 
> By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 3 May, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 May 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> Si usted lo dice ... :bla:



Venga, te voy a dar una alegría:
Elderer: The Elder Scrolls Online Confirmed For 2013 | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Elderer: The Elder Scrolls Online Confirmed For 2013*
> 
> By Jim Rossignol on May 3rd, 2012 at 5:12 pm.
> 
> ...



Mi humilde opinión: :vomito:
La reacción de los lectores de RPS:
[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 May 2012)

Ale, teaser trailer del The Elder Scrolls Online:
[YOUTUBE]I6m9-Dret0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MagicPep (16 May 2012)

¿merece la pena ponerle el pack de texturas de mayor calidad?

¿os baja mucho los frames, frikis?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 May 2012)

Horse Amore: Next Skyrim Update Adds Mounted Combat | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Horse Amore: Next Skyrim Update Adds Mounted Combat*
> 
> By Nathan Grayson on May 25th, 2012 at 9:00 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenitoCamela (25 May 2012)

Ahora con el diablo va a pegar bajon.


----------



## Trickster (25 May 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> ¿merece la pena ponerle el pack de texturas de mayor calidad?
> 
> ¿os baja mucho los frames, frikis?



Merece.

Le ha puesto el pack de sonidos?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 May 2012)

Skyrim: Dawnguard
[YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MagicPep (31 May 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> Merece.
> 
> Le ha puesto el pack de sonidos?



No, :8: jodo entre esto y los mods del workshop de steam, no hay tiempo en una vida humana.

pero gracias por lo de las texturas, . Probare este finde.

OWNED para Serpiente_Plyskeen

la primera expansión va estar en exclusividad en XBOX durante el primer mes ¿como se te ha quedado el body?


----------



## Trickster (31 May 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> No, :8: jodo entre esto y los mods del workshop de steam, no hay tiempo en una vida humana.
> 
> pero gracias por lo de las texturas, . Probare este finde.
> 
> ...



Pues los packs de sonidos están en las primeras posiciones de descarga del workshop de steam ...


----------



## MagicPep (31 May 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> Pues los packs de sonidos están en las primeras posiciones de descarga del workshop de steam ...



he visto el link, pero ni he querido abrirlo... primero sin mods y luego ya se vera... (cuando haya un hueco, porque en nada borderlands2  y menos mal que retrasaron bioshock 3 ¿por el multi?)


----------



## Trickster (31 May 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> he visto el link, pero ni he querido abrirlo... primero sin mods y luego ya se vera... (cuando haya un hueco, porque en nada borderlands2  y menos mal que retrasaron bioshock 3 ¿por el multi?)



Pero los mods de graficos o sonido es para conseguir mejor ambiente, no más contenido.

Es más real y más chulo ir por la mazmorra oyendo gemidos o cadenas, que el silencio del juego normal.

Usted verá.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (31 May 2012)

Yo no es que juegue demasiado, pero a veces le echo diez o quince minutos pateando el paisaje arco en mano para cazar algún animal, como método de relajación S)

Eso sí, muchos mods inmersivos para tener noches más oscuras, más lluvia y , más hierba y árboles de más calidad, animales terrestres y pájaros y un largo etcétera...


----------



## MagicPep (31 May 2012)

Trickster dijo:


> Pero los mods de graficos o sonido es para conseguir mejor ambiente, no más contenido.
> 
> Es más real y más chulo ir por la mazmorra oyendo gemidos o cadenas, que el silencio del juego normal.
> 
> Usted verá.



No me fio. : por mucho workshop y pollas en vinagre, solo faltaba que perdiera los saves :´( Cientos de horas y broncas que me ha costado esta partida mia.

Ni me arriesgo, primero una con la misión principal, y luego a hacer "el orejas" probando.


----------



## glacierre (15 Jul 2012)

Serpiente, tienes el Skyrim rebajado el 50% hoy en steam. Por si finalmente te decides. Quedan 20 horas.

A mi me esta tentando.


----------



## damnit (15 Jul 2012)

Desde que me lo compré para la PS3 en diciembre, aún a día de hoy sigo jugando.

Está entre las obras maestras del videojuego, sin duda.


----------



## Majadero (15 Jul 2012)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Ahora con el diablo va a pegar bajon.



qie insensato, si a 3 meses de la salida diablo ya no lo juega nadie.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Jul 2012)

glacierre dijo:


> Serpiente, tienes el Skyrim rebajado el 50% hoy en steam. Por si finalmente te decides. Quedan 20 horas.
> 
> A mi me esta tentando.



No tengo ni la mas minima prisa. En un anho o dos, cuando vendan el Game Of the Year Edition, me lo pensare...


----------



## Astedia (15 Jul 2012)

Gracias por avisar lo del descuento de steam.. porque mi costillo lo tiene pirata, pero dice que es uno de los pocos juegos que quiere original... y estaba esperando a los descuentos jejeje.
Thx!


----------



## hydra69 (15 Jul 2012)

Pues con un poquito de tweaking lo he dejado fino fino y por 0 eypos.

Aquí como modificar las configuraciones en PC.

Skyrim Tweak Guide – Graphics and Performance | SegmentNext

Añadiendo esta fila y modificando la cantidad mejoras la velocidad del mouse en los menus.

[Interface]
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000

pc - How to increase mouse sensitivity in Skyrim? - Arqade

los ultimos parches

Skyrimatch - UESPWiki

Y mirando un poquillo por la internec se encuentra el juego con un descuento del 100% sobre el precio inicial..eso para los lonchafinistas...ademas se puede actualizar hasta la ultima vesión de juego.

Y una buena página de mods

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Ago 2012)

Pues no lo hemos puesto, pero algo raro está pasando con la primera DLC, que hace más de un mes que salió para XBOX360 pero no ha salido para PC/PS3 todavía (lo que es algo raro, raro ienso: Un mes es a lo que les obliga el contrato con M$, pero nadie sabe por qué está llevando más que eso).

Skyrim: Dawnguard PC Info to Come Later This Week

Al menos, el parche 1.7 ya está disponible, al menos en Steam:
Skyrim 1.7 available to all Steam users | Bethesda Blog
Skyrim 1.7 update is now available on Steam &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Berserk (1 Ago 2012)

Por lo visto la versión de 360 venía de bugs hasta las cejas, como en el que aparecían los vampiros en trapos menores, así que mejor esperar a que estén subsanados para que saquen el DLC en PS3 y PC. Al final con esto de la exclusividad temporal solo consiguen joder a los propietarios de la versión de 360 y usarlos como conejillos de indias para localizar bugs. Muy listos los de Bethesda.

Yo después de medio año aún sigo intentando sacar el trofeo de platino en la versión PS3 pero me está costando, 120 horas y aún estoy en nivel 42. La magia me parece un coñazo, aunque si quiero subir hasta el nivel 50 por narices tendré que aprender algo, ya que el resto de habilidades las tengo como mínimo al 80.


----------



## MagicPep (3 Ago 2012)

Ya esta en steam la expansion del Skyrim, semanas despues que los usuarios xbox la hayamos disfrutado


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4ct1668FUKs[/YOUTUBE]
Por cierto, que parece ser que la DLC es una mierda, según comentan los de RPS....


----------



## LOLEANTE (11 Ago 2012)

Me acabo de pillar el skyrim a ver si esta mejor que el diablo 3 ::


----------



## Sekum (11 Ago 2012)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Me acabo de pillar el skyrim a ver si esta mejor que el diablo 3 ::



Lo está. 

+10 caracteres


----------



## LOLEANTE (11 Ago 2012)

Sekum dijo:


> Lo está.
> 
> +10 caracteres



Tarda mucho en instalar

Me puede el ansia viva ::


----------



## LOLEANTE (11 Ago 2012)

Ya he empezado a jugar al skyrim , la primera impresión es que es una especia de GTA pero en plan medieval, el principio debe ser en plan tutorial porque no veo otros jugadores , la verdad que tiene buena pinta


----------



## damnit (11 Ago 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Ya esta en steam la expansion del Skyrim, semanas despues que los usuarios xbox la hayamos disfrutado



Que hay de PS3?


----------



## damnit (11 Ago 2012)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Ya he empezado a jugar al skyrim , la primera impresión es que es una especia de GTA pero en plan medieval, el principio debe ser en plan tutorial porque no veo otros jugadores , la verdad que tiene buena pinta



Es mucho más que eso, ya lo verás. A mí lleva robándome la vida desde que salió


----------



## LOLEANTE (11 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Es mucho más que eso, ya lo verás. A mí lleva robándome la vida desde que salió



El juego me gusta, pero que no sea multijugador es un fail tremendo


----------



## hydra69 (12 Ago 2012)

*FUS RO DAH*
[YOUTUBE]Bn40gUUd5m0[/YOUTUBE]

LIMITED VERSION ::
[YOUTUBE]mMtu2z0Dpw4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]adHtdgBbirc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Zo8fg9yq-qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Ago 2012)

Nueva DLC filtrada, esta va de hacer tu propia casita y tal:
New Bethesda 'Hearthfire' TM Indicates Another Skyrim DLC


> *New Bethesda 'Hearthfire' TM Indicates Another Skyrim DLC*
> 01:18 - Wednesday 22 August 2012 by Catherine Cai - source: GameRanx
> 
> There's another Skyrim DLC incoming, but don't expect it to be anything like Dawnguard...
> ...



ienso: ?Skyrim meets The Sims? ienso:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Ago 2012)

Skyrim: Hearthfire DLC allows you to build a house, adopt a child &bull; News &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim: Hearthfire DLC allows you to build a house, adopt a child*
> 
> By Tom Phillips Published 28 August, 2012
> 
> ...



Do It Yourself In Skyrim Hearthfire | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Do It Yourself In Skyrim Hearthfire*
> 
> By Alec Meer on August 28th, 2012 at 3:15 pm.
> 
> ...



:8: La pera! Esta es una expansión para pepitos, visilleras, charos y carapadres... !En Skyrim!!! ::


----------



## MagicPep (29 Ago 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> :8: La pera! Esta es una expansión para pepitos, visilleras, charos y carapadres... !En Skyrim!!! ::



Hablando de mods, habia visto que habia por ahi algun mod que ya lo permitia.


----------



## damnit (29 Ago 2012)

perdonad mi ignorancia, pero qué es un DLC? 

a los de PS3 nos toca algo de esto?


----------



## MagicPep (29 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> perdonad mi ignorancia, pero qué es un DLC?
> 
> a los de PS3 nos toca algo de esto?



contenido descargable, a diferencia de los parches no son gratis, con nuevas misiones y caracteristicas supongo.

A mi Betsheda me tiene contento con los DLC de los Fallout, me parece que tienen su interes...

A los de PS3 como a los de PC os tocara esperar para poder comprarlo porque me parece que durante el primer mes es exclusivo de xbox


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> perdonad mi ignorancia, pero qué es un DLC?
> 
> a los de PS3 nos toca algo de esto?



Acaba de salir esto:
Bethesda insists Hearthfire development has not caused Dawnguard PS3 delay &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Bethesda insists Hearthfire development has not caused Dawnguard PS3 delay*
> 
> By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 29 August, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (31 Ago 2012)

damnit dijo:


> perdonad mi ignorancia, pero qué es un DLC?
> 
> a los de PS3 nos toca algo de esto?



Y hoy ha salido esto otro:
Bethesda struggling with Dawnguard on PS3: "This is not a problem we're positive we can solve" &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 3 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Bethesda struggling with Dawnguard on PS3: "This is not a problem we're positive we can solve"*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 31 August, 2012
> 
> ...



Mmm... Fallout 3 tuvo 5 DLCs, Fallout New Vegas 4 más unos cuantos packs de armas más... ienso: Así que podemos contar con que aún quedan como 2-3 DLCs más. Gran putada para los de PS3...


----------



## MagicPep (1 Sep 2012)

Me he terminado la trama de los asesinos y esta bien, pero como decias tantas cosas y tan buenas... a mi no me ha parecido tanto. No sere un ser humano tan sordido como vosotros lo sois.


----------



## damnit (1 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Me he terminado la trama de los asesinos y esta bien, pero como decias tantas cosas y tan buenas... a mi no me ha parecido tanto. No sere un ser humano tan sordido como vosotros lo sois.



A mí me pareció una campaña muy divertida, con las misiones más divertidas.



Spoiler



la misión de matar a la novia en su boda o la del emperador, o la de colarte en la fiesta de incógnito, a mí me parecen geniales, si te las curras bien y no en plan rambo son todo un reto


----------



## MagicPep (1 Sep 2012)

Tu alterego es encantador ja ja ja a mi la que mas me gusto fue sovngarden... con la musica. Ahora hasta que pille de oferta un dlc me pondré con el Rage, pero sin entusiasmo.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2012)

Ya ha salido Hearthfire para XBOX, ?al final dieron fecha para la salida bajo PC, vuelven a darle exclusividad a la XBOX durante un mes, o algo?
Skyrim's Hearthfire DLC weighs just 75MB, out now &bull; News &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim's Hearthfire DLC weighs just 75MB, out now*
> 
> By Tom Phillips Published 4 September, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## MagicPep (5 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ya ha salido Hearthfire para XBOX, ?al final dieron fecha para la salida bajo PC, vuelven a darle exclusividad a la XBOX durante un mes, o algo?



No la han dado, la otra vez dijeron que llegaria 1 mes despues y esta vez no han dicho nada. :S Suena raro y estan los problemas con PS3 que ya comentabais, y no es el primer juego que tiene problemas con la PS3.

Y es una pena porque yo esa queria comprarmela ya, para hacerme una casa :´(
(tengo skyrim para xbox y para pc) pero dawnguard la pille solo para pc.


----------



## Martes (5 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> No la han dado, la otra vez dijeron que llegaria 1 mes despues y esta vez no han dicho nada. :S Suena raro y estan los problemas con PS3 que ya comentabais, y no es el primer juego que tiene problemas con la PS3.
> 
> Y es una pena porque yo esa queria comprarmela ya, para hacerme una casa :´(
> (tengo skyrim para xbox y para pc) pero dawnguard la pille solo para pc.



Visillera


----------



## MagicPep (5 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Visillera



Ignorante :: aqui se tira de hacha y se hace en el monte, no se trata de comprar jajaja


----------



## Martes (5 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Ignorante :: aqui se tira de hacha y se hace en el monte, no se trata de comprar jajaja



Ya ya, si ya tienes pensados los visillos que vas a poner en la habitación de la alquimia y las cortinas de la habitación principal ... 

Y de la cuadra, ni hablamos


----------



## MagicPep (5 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Ya ya, si ya tienes pensados los visillos que vas a poner en la habitación de la alquimia y las cortinas de la habitación principal ...
> 
> Y de la cuadra, ni hablamos



Eso te lo dejo a tu eleccion porque te voy a adoptar  tambien es una nueva funcionalidfad, aunque preferiria hijos de mi mujer virtual ptssssss


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Ya ya, si ya tienes pensados los visillos que vas a poner en la habitación de la alquimia y las cortinas de la habitación principal ...
> 
> Y de la cuadra, ni hablamos



Hombre, mientras te dejen teñir las cortinas de rojo con la sangre de tus enemigos, como hacía un pescador con las velas de su barca en Eijanaika...

Por cierto, ?No es un poco demasiado hardcore eso de poder ser un vampiro e ir adoptando niños por ahí? Eso no puede acabar bien... :|


----------



## Martes (5 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hombre, mientras te dejen teñir las cortinas de rojo con la sangre de tus enemigos, como hacía un pescador con las velas de su barca en Eijanaika...
> 
> Por cierto, ?No es un poco demasiado hardcore eso de poder ser un vampiro e ir adoptando niños por ahí? Eso no puede acabar bien... :|



De algún sitio te tendrás que alimentar ¿no?


----------



## MagicPep (5 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Por cierto, ?No es un poco demasiado hardcore eso de poder ser un vampiro e ir adoptando niños por ahí? Eso no puede acabar bien... :|



No te oi quejarte de se pudieran casar los hombres con los hombres... marikita.


----------



## Martes (5 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Eso te lo dejo a tu eleccion porque te voy a adoptar  tambien es una nueva funcionalidfad, aunque preferiria hijos de mi mujer virtual ptssssss



Ya te gustaría a tí, piratón jo jo jo


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> No te oi quejarte de se pudieran casar los hombres con los hombres... marikita.



Pero, ?No es oficial ya la regla de que todo tío que se haya fapeado más de dos veces viendo vídeos lésbicos pierde su derecho a protestar contra cualquier tipo de conducta homosexual? Porque la verdad es que tiene bastante sentido, y yo la sigo a rajatabla...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2012)

En Eurogamer le dan 5 sobre 10:
Skyrim: Hearthfire Review &bull; Reviews &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim: Hearthfire Review*
> 
> By Dan Whitehead Published 5 September, 2012
> 
> ...



?Será la versión de PC mejor debido a tener acceso a más cosas (vía mods), o igual? Me imagino que igual por motivos comerciales, pero ya veremos...


----------



## Wein (5 Sep 2012)

Estos juegos deberían ser más realistas, o el menos tener la opción de serlo.

Por ejemplo no poder nadar con armaduras, no poder llevar tantos trastos encima, debería ser algo parecido al X-COM, pasar sueño, sed, frio. Ser herido de verdad, si es una pierna no poder correr y andar cojeando, si es un brazo no poder luchar, desangrarte, etc.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2012)

Wein dijo:


> Estos juegos deberían ser más realistas, o el menos tener la opción de serlo.
> 
> Por ejemplo no poder nadar con armaduras, no poder llevar tantos trastos encima, debería ser algo parecido al X-COM, pasar sueño, sed, frio etc.



En Fallout: New Vegas había algo parecido:
Hardcore mode - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


> Hardcore mode can be toggled off at any time through the options menu. Once turned off it can be turned back on, but you will not get the achievement/trophy.
> 
> In this mode, stimpaks and other healing items heal over time instead of all at once, RadAway removes radiation over time in a similar manner, ammunition has weight, and the Courier must stay hydrated, eat periodically, and have a regular sleep cycle. Limbs can only be restored by a doctor's bag, hydra, or by visiting an actual doctor. Sleeping does not heal health points or crippled limbs, unless it is in an owned bed. In addition, recruited companions can die permanently.



ienso: Pues ahora que lo dices, es raro que no lo hayan implementado aún...


----------



## MagicPep (6 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> En Eurogamer le dan 5 sobre 10:
> Skyrim: Hearthfire Review &bull; Reviews &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net
> 
> ?Será la versión de PC mejor debido a tener acceso a más cosas (vía mods), o igual? Me imagino que igual por motivos comerciales, pero ya veremos...



Yo solo leo las review de meristation, porque estan hechas por bobos y para bobos... y le daban 7 u 8. En serio, por lo que cuesta esta expansión nos podemos imaginar lo que tenemos, un poquito de diversion, a mi lo de adoptar me da igual pero elegir un terreno y construir una casa es tan del... far west!!!

::


----------



## Martes (6 Sep 2012)

Yo compraré ambas expansiones cuando steam las ponga de oferta por un par de euros, que es lo que valen.

Más de dos euros no pago por cada una de ellas


----------



## MagicPep (6 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Yo compraré ambas expansiones cuando steam las ponga de oferta por un par de euros, que es lo que valen.
> 
> Más de dos euros no pago por cada una de ellas



Mejor espera a que saquen el GOTY con las expansiones incluidas... exactamente seis meses antes del elder scrolls 6


----------



## damnit (6 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Mejor espera a que saquen el GOTY con las expansiones incluidas... exactamente seis meses antes del elder scrolls 6



¿Está previsto ya un TES6? dios qué desconectado ando


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Sep 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Está previsto ya un TES6? dios qué desconectado ando



?Aún no se sabe, no? Los TES suelen tener una diferencia de al menos 4-5 años entre uno y otro....


> The Elder Scrolls release timeline
> *1994	The Elder Scrolls: Arena*
> *1996	The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall*
> *2002	The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind*
> ...



?Igual hacen antes un Fallout 5? ienso:


----------



## damnit (6 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ?Aún no se sabe, no? Los TES suelen tener una diferencia de al menos 4-5 años entre uno y otro....
> 
> ?Igual hacen antes un Fallout 5? ienso:



joer, ya me extrañaba, con el jugo que le pueden sacar aún a Skyrim...

y Fallout aún no lo he probado...


----------



## Martes (6 Sep 2012)

No va a haber un TES6 por ahora.

El próximo año sacarán el MMO y tras la cagada, veremos cuando sacan el siguiente.

No voy a comprar el GOTY teniendo ya el juego, cuando estén las expasiones a euro y pico dentro de algún tiempo, pues me lo pensaré.

Pero no me voy a gastar por un mod con cuatro chorradas, casi la mitad de un juego completo.


----------



## MagicPep (6 Sep 2012)

Pues yo me he comprado la expansion ya, porque yo vivo una vida excitante y peligrosa y posiblemente no viva para cuando las expansiones esten a dos euros.

:o


----------



## Thera (6 Sep 2012)

Mientras tanto en otro Universo...

Waiting for Mists of Pandaria.
Deadline: 25th September

Tic-tac, tic-tac, tic-tac...


----------



## Martes (6 Sep 2012)

Mientras en otro Universo:

Waiting for Torchlight II ....


----------



## MagicPep (7 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Mientras en otro Universo:
> 
> Waiting for Torchlight II ....



¿eso es un minecraft para fans de Justin Biber?

Ayer me hice la quest de "recordatorio de almas" de la expansion dawnguard y es muy bonita, bonita... no comprendo como conseguis resistiros a la tentacion de los dlcs


----------



## Martes (7 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> ¿eso es un minecraft para fans de Justin Biber?
> 
> Ayer me hice la quest de "recordatorio de almas" de la expansion dawnguard y es muy bonita, bonita... no comprendo como conseguis resistiros a la tentacion de los dlcs



Capullin, el Torchlight II es un juego al estilo Diablo y desarrollado por algunos de los que hicieron el Diablo 1 y 2.

Pues porque con todos los juegos que tengo asociados a steam, me niego a pagar 20€ por un mod chapucero y que dentro de varios meses, en las ofertas de steam lo compraré a precio de saldo.


----------



## MagicPep (7 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Capullin, el Torchlight II es un juego al estilo Diablo y desarrollado por algunos de los que hicieron el Diablo 1 y 2.
> 
> Pues porque con todos los juegos que tengo asociados a steam, me niego a pagar 20€ por un mod chapucero y que dentro de varios meses, en las ofertas de steam lo compraré a precio de saldo.



El Diablo es una mierda, es para niñatos que sueñan con ser magos y vestir faldas sin que les apunten con el dedo. :vomito:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Sep 2012)

Skyrim – Sony


> *Skyrim – Sony “working closely” with Bethesda to get DLC working*
> Sat, Sep 08, 2012 | 16:19 BST
> 
> Skyrim DLC has been absent of late on PS3 of late due to some technical issues, and Sony has said it’s doing everything it can to help Bethesda get the content working on the console.
> ...



Y 10,000 mods ya que los consoleros no catan...
Skyrim Workshop: Mod #10,000 | Bethesda Blog


> *Skyrim Workshop: Mod #10,000*
> 
> This past week the Skyrim Workshop reached another milestone – it’s 10,000th mod. The mod, Shannara Weapon Set from joedamarsio, with an interview from the Skyrim Creation Kit (Public) Steam Group. Here’s an snippet…
> 
> ...


----------



## Martes (10 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> El Diablo es una mierda, es para niñatos que sueñan con ser magos y vestir faldas sin que les apunten con el dedo. :vomito:



No sabes cuanto me alegro que opines así 

Me alegra saber que no te voy a encontrar por las partidas multijugador del TL2 ni de coña :Aplauso:


----------



## MagicPep (10 Sep 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Y 10,000 mods ya que los consoleros no catan...
> Skyrim Workshop: Mod #10,000 | Bethesda Blog



Yo si porque tengo pc y xbox... pero soy consolero 100%



Martes dijo:


> No sabes cuanto me alegro que opines así
> 
> Me alegra saber que no te voy a encontrar por las partidas multijugador del TL2 ni de coña :Aplauso:



:fiufiu:

no sabia que me tuvieras tanto miedo.


----------



## Mandragora (10 Sep 2012)

A los que tenéis la 360, ¿alguno ha probado ya el DLC este de los Sims 4: Skyrim?

Y para los de PC. ¿Qué mods recomendáis? Yo solo tengo unos pocos de texturas mejoradas y cuatro pijadillas gráficas. Ya toca cambiar algo el juego.


----------



## Rizzo (10 Sep 2012)

¿Y qué tal el Dark Souls que acaba de salir para PC?

Estoy pensando en pillármelo pero no estoy seguro, últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo.


----------



## Martes (10 Sep 2012)

Mandragora dijo:


> A los que tenéis la 360, ¿alguno ha probado ya el DLC este de los Sims 4: Skyrim?
> 
> Y para los de PC. ¿Qué mods recomendáis? Yo solo tengo unos pocos de texturas mejoradas y cuatro pijadillas gráficas. Ya toca cambiar algo el juego.



El dance of death y otro que genera el clima con auroras boreales, etc.

Los que tengo es para temas de gráficos para el suelo, el agua, animales, pájaros, etc.


----------



## Martes (10 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> Yo si porque tengo pc y xbox... pero soy consolero 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miedo no Terror y Pavor !!! 



Rizzo dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal el Dark Souls que acaba de salir para PC?
> 
> Estoy pensando en pillármelo pero no estoy seguro, últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo.



Pensaba comprarlo, pero luego de leer que es sumamente difícil el avanzar y jugar, pues como que paso.

Me gusta que tenga un punto difícil pero sobretodo que sea entretenido.


----------



## MagicPep (10 Sep 2012)

Martes dijo:


> El dance of death y otro que genera el clima con auroras boreales, etc.
> 
> Los que tengo es para temas de gráficos para el suelo, el agua, animales, pájaros, etc.



:XX: :XX:

tienes mods para mejorar los bichos!!!!

:XX: :XX: :XX:

yo los tengo para mejorar las texturas de las chatis y modelitos sexys para ellas, y uno de la poligamia.


----------



## Mandragora (10 Sep 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> tienes mods para mejorar los bichos!!!!
> 
> ...



Hala, pues ilustranos con los nombres de los mods que tienes instalados, para que podamos comentarlos amigablemente.

¿Hay alguno que de un poco de variedad a los harapos esos que se les quedan a los muertos cuando les quitas la armadura?


----------



## MagicPep (10 Sep 2012)

Mandragora dijo:


> Hala, pues ilustranos con los nombres de los mods que tienes instalados, para que podamos comentarlos amigablemente.
> 
> ¿Hay alguno que de un poco de variedad a los harapos esos que se les quedan a los muertos cuando les quitas la armadura?



No tengo la pass en el curro, uso el keepass, en casa os lo comento :S


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Sep 2012)

Mandragora dijo:


> Hala, pues ilustranos con los nombres de los mods que tienes instalados, para que podamos comentarlos amigablemente.
> 
> ¿Hay alguno que de un poco de variedad a los harapos esos que se les quedan a los muertos cuando les quitas la armadura?



Creo que los que se publican en Steam tienen que ser "para todos los públicos". Para lo demás, écha un ojo en:
Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
También hay que muy probablemente estos mods te "rompan" el juego con más facilidad que los aprovados por Steam.

No sé cómo serán los de Skyrim, pero este finde les eché un ojo a los Fallout: New Vegas y flipas con la cantidad de tiempo que le dedica la gente a hacer una y mil cosas en el juego.

Como ejemplo: Poder prostituir a tu personaje (o a sus seguidores) a cambio de descuentos con algunos vendedores. Hombre, hay que reconocer que en el mundo de Fallout es apropiado (y en Las Vegas más aún), pero se te queda la cara tal que así ::....

Lo mas chulo es la cantidad de ropa, armas y armaduras nuevas que añaden. ienso: Desde luego la gente que hace machimina cada día que pasa tienen más y más recursos a su disposición.... ienso:

?Alguien sabe si hay alguno para cambiar el tipo físico (como hacer a la gente -me refiero a personajes individuales- más alta o baja, gorda o delgada, etc)? Porque en Oblivion y en Fallout todos cuerpos son exactamente igual (salvo Khajjit y Argonians, vale).


----------



## Martes (10 Sep 2012)

Actualmente tengo los siguientes mods activos:

- Unoficial Skyrim Patch
- Proyect Reality - Climates of Tamriel - Lite Version
- Sounds of Skyrim - Civilization
- More Village Animals
- Birds and Flocks
- Crimson Tide - Blood *New 2.2*
- Towns and Villages Enhanced: Villages
- Dynamic Merchants
- Enhanced Distant Terrain
- Water and Terrain Enhancement Redux
- Kerplunk - Watery Rocks
- Terrain Bump
- The Dance of Death - A Killmoves Mod
- Realistic Ragdolls and Force
- Sounds of Skyrim - The Wilds
- House Maps Markers by Smakit
- Sounds of Skyrim - The Dungeons


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Sep 2012)

There are 10,000 Skyrim Workshop PC mods &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *There are 10,000 Skyrim Workshop PC mods*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 10 September, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Sep 2012)

Skywind: Morrowind recreated in Skyrim by fans &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skywind: Morrowind recreated in Skyrim by fans*
> 
> By Tom Phillips Published 20 September, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Oct 2012)

Por cierto que Skyrim está hoy de oferta en Steam
Save 40% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam Skyrim por 30€
Save 40% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam Dawnguard por 14€

Save 50% on The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion® Game of the Year Edition Deluxe on Steam Oblivion (con los 9 DLCs) por €12.49
Save 50% on The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind® Game of the Year Edition on Steam Morrowind (+ Bloodmoon y Tribunal) por €9.99

O los 4 (pero con menos DLCs para Oblivion) por €54.98 :
Save 50% on Elder Scrolls Collection on Steam


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Oct 2012)

Skyrim Hearthfire DLC hits Steam as PS3 owners begin to lose hope &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim Hearthfire DLC hits Steam as PS3 owners begin to lose hope*
> 
> By Wesley Yin-Poole Published 5 October, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## MagicPep (5 Oct 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Skyrim Hearthfire DLC hits Steam as PS3 owners begin to lose hope &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net



YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

gracias serpentina!!!!

esta tarde lo tengo que probar ... que ganas le tenia a este DLC :baba:


----------



## Martes (5 Oct 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> YUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> gracias serpentina!!!!
> 
> esta tarde lo tengo que probar ... que ganas le tenia a este DLC :baba:



Estás como loco por poner visillos a tu casa ... :ouch:


----------



## MagicPep (5 Oct 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Estás como loco por poner visillos a tu casa ... :ouch:



sssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :baba: (en serio)


----------



## damnit (5 Oct 2012)

¿Y aparte de comprar terrenos y apilar tochos, qué más traer?


----------



## Martes (5 Oct 2012)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Y aparte de comprar terrenos y apilar tochos, qué más traer?



Pues cuidar niños huérfanos :vomito:


----------



## MagicPep (5 Oct 2012)

construir un castillo tios!!


yo mirare algun terreno por cerca de un lago por donde el gremio de ladrones


----------



## Martes (5 Oct 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> construir un castillo tios!!
> 
> 
> yo mirare algun terreno por cerca de un lago por donde el gremio de ladrones



Guauu!

En vez de aniquilar monstruos ... dediquémonos a decorar las letrinas y los establos del castillo!

Seguro que comprarás ponis también con lazos rosas


----------



## MagicPep (5 Oct 2012)

Martes dijo:


> Guauu!
> 
> En vez de aniquilar monstruos ... dediquémonos a decorar las letrinas y los establos del castillo!
> 
> Seguro que comprarás ponis también con lazos rosas



los ponys no me quieren :´(


----------



## Martes (5 Oct 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> los ponys no me quieren :´(



Los ponys están sobrevalorados 

Y abro el paraguas juasjuasjuas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7gXwNVpDmfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malafollá (5 Oct 2012)

me he deshecho del juego :: demasiado adictivo, eso sí: alquimia, encantamiento y forja 100. Tenía que jugar con armadura/arma de cristal y sin subir la destreza de armadura ligera o se vuelve facilón y aburre.

¿alguien sabe cómo conseguir que los sortilegios de la escuela de ilusión afecten a rivales de nivel alto (60+)?


----------



## MagicPep (6 Oct 2012)

Me ha gustado lo de construir la casa, pero no tiene* nada *de estilo quest... comprar y construir... lo de amueblar es como las otras casas, pides que te las amueblen y poco a poco van apareciendo los muebles, no como las otras todos de un golpe. Eso es lo que hay, asi que a mucha gente no le interesara... tenerlo encuenta antes de pillar este dlc.

Y te puedes contruir 3 casas en terrenos predeterminados pero creo que tienes que "figura" con sirviente del villorio. Y pasta pero si teneis herreria y alquimia esta llega casi sola.

Se me olvida, la casa es muy poco configurable y por lo menos he oido una cancion nueva... que me parece un detallazo, no se cuantas habran incluido.


----------



## MagicPep (10 Oct 2012)

he descubierto que con los bancos de trabajos también puede uno irse construyendo los muebles... me lo estoy pasando teta con tres casas nuevas... eso si dos están en terrenos nevados y son feas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Oct 2012)

Next Skyrim DLC is Dragonborn, has dragon mounts, Solstheim - report &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Next Skyrim DLC is Dragonborn, has dragon mounts, Solstheim - report*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published 16 October, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## MagicPep (5 Nov 2012)

ayer me actualizo con el parche 1.8x y pesaba 200 megas y los arreglos no son muchos ienso: en la lista que lei


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Nov 2012)

Os dejo esto, igual a alguien le interesa:

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Dawnguard DLC - REPACK - 6.85 GB | Skidrow Games - Crack - Full Version Pc Games Download Free


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Nov 2012)

McCaffreyism: Skyrim’s Dragonborn DLC | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *McCaffreyism: Skyrim’s Dragonborn DLC*
> 
> By Adam Smith on November 5th, 2012 at 4:00 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2012)

Al respecto de los DLCs de Skyrim para PS3, parece que algo se mueve:
Bethesda “close” on new Skyrim content for PS3 and PC &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 3 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> * Bethesda “close” on new Skyrim content for PS3 and PC*
> 
> “We know it takes us time and thanks for all your support and patience!”
> 
> ...


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Nov 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Os dejo esto, igual a alguien le interesa:
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Dawnguard DLC - REPACK - 6.85 GB | Skidrow Games - Crack - Full Version Pc Games Download Free



Esta en ruso, colega :|


----------



## hydra69 (8 Nov 2012)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Esta en ruso, colega :|



Lo dudo..estos de skidrow no dan puntada sin hilo...en lenguajes pone ENG/RUS


----------



## Martes (8 Nov 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Os dejo esto, igual a alguien le interesa:
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Dawnguard DLC - REPACK - 6.85 GB | Skidrow Games - Crack - Full Version Pc Games Download Free



Gracias, pero me lo pillaré en alguna oferta de steam cuando ronde los dos leuros.

Sólo llevo treinta y tantas horas jugadas y no he acabado el juego, para qué voy a meterme con expansiones aún.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Nov 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Lo dudo..estos de skidrow no dan puntada sin hilo...en lenguajes pone ENG/RUS



Mirate los comentarios, hay cienes y cienes de personas llorando por las esquinas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Dic 2012)

Hoy sale la DLC de Dragonborn, no? Para XBOX, creo, la versión para PC es para Enero o así. 
Juicy and spoilery new Skyrim Dragonborn info leaks ahead of tomorrow's release &bull; News &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Juicy and spoilery new Skyrim Dragonborn info leaks ahead of tomorrow's release*
> 
> By Robert Purchese Published Monday, 3 December 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Dic 2012)

Estoy enviciado a este y al Oblivion al mismo tiempo, tengo todas las papeletas para convertirme en un Ermitaño ::


----------



## MagicPep (4 Dic 2012)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Estoy enviciado a este y al Oblivion al mismo tiempo, tengo todas las papeletas para convertirme en un Ermitaño ::



yo pensaba que todos los cofrades de la paja sois en parte ermitaños.


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y7-ejnsVCgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MenteFría (5 Dic 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo pensaba que todos los cofrades de la paja sois en parte ermitaños.



Ahora las pajas se las hace el personaje de Skyrim, es que con los mods ahora todo es posible hamijo ::


----------



## MagicPep (5 Dic 2012)

MenteFría dijo:


> Ahora las pajas se las hace el personaje de Skyrim, es que con los mods ahora todo es posible hamijo ::



pufff solo me pongo los mods por el workshop de steam, y tienen censurados los de desnudos... mira que tengo el nexus mod manager, pero me parece sacrilego utilizar el skyrim para fines libidinosos.

por cierto el tag de "levantando otro pais"... es muy bueno


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Dic 2012)

MenteFría dijo:


> Ahora las pajas se las hace el personaje de Skyrim, es que con los mods ahora todo es posible hamijo ::



No me quoteeis al pesao de MagicPep que lo tengo en el hijnore, porque no sabe hacer otra cosa que pensar en conforeros tocandose y me da yuyu... :cook:


----------



## vayaquesi (5 Dic 2012)

Hola amijos del foro, aquí tenéis otro con el Oblivion, Skyrim, y Fallout.

Una pregunta por curiosidad, yo el Fallout tengo el original, pero un amigo tiene la versión juego del año y me ha dicho que son 2 cds, uno del juego y otro con expansiones. Para jugar a las expansiones ¿es necesario jugar con el cd del mismo?, ¿o sólo se mete el cd de las expansiones para guardar en el disco duro y se juega con el original?

Esta tarde igual continúo con el Oblivion.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Dic 2012)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Hola amijos del foro, aquí tenéis otro con el Oblivion, Skyrim, y Fallout.
> 
> Una pregunta por curiosidad, yo el Fallout tengo el original, pero un amigo tiene la versión juego del año y me ha dicho que son 2 cds, uno del juego y otro con expansiones. Para jugar a las expansiones ¿es necesario jugar con el cd del mismo?, ¿o sólo se mete el cd de las expansiones para guardar en el disco duro y se juega con el original?
> 
> Esta tarde igual continúo con el Oblivion.



?Te refieres al Fallout 3, no? ienso:
Si es así: Instalas primero el juego con el disco 1, luego todas las expansiones con el 2, luego tienes que poner el 1 otra vez para jugar. Con el Oblivion igual, por cierto.


----------



## BenitoCamela (5 Dic 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ?Te refieres al Fallout 3, no? ienso:
> Si es así: Instalas primero el juego con el disco 1, luego todas las expansiones con el 2, luego tienes que poner el 1 otra vez para jugar. Con el Oblivion igual, por cierto.



Hablando del fallout... teneis la version new vegas ultimate en zavvi.es a menos de 20€. Como es activable por steam le podeis cambiar el idioma.

You are welcome.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Dic 2012)

Review de Dragonborn en Eurogamer - le dan un 9 sobre 10:
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Dragonborn review &bull; Reviews &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Dragonborn review*
> 
> We're off to see the lizard.
> 
> ...


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Dic 2012)

Mierda... otra expansion no, por favor! ::

:baba:


----------



## vayaquesi (5 Dic 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ?Te refieres al Fallout 3, no? ienso:
> Si es así: Instalas primero el juego con el disco 1, luego todas las expansiones con el 2, luego tienes que poner el 1 otra vez para jugar. Con el Oblivion igual, por cierto.



Sí, el Fallout 3.
Si lo que dices es cierto, me acabas de dar una gran noticia.


----------



## Pensativo (6 Dic 2012)

Far Cry 3, menudo pepinaco, y eso que estoy empezando:8:


----------



## spamrakuen (10 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n8C4TCpdYlA[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Ene 2013)

Voice City: Interesting NPCs Invigorates Skyrim’s NPCs | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *Voice City: Interesting NPCs Invigorates Skyrim’s NPCs*
> 
> By Craig Pearson on January 10th, 2013 at 8 :00 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## MagicPep (10 Ene 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> perdonar mi retraso



¿te lo has comprado ya, ratilla?

o sigues como de costumbre hablando de cosas que desconoces como las tarjetas graficas AMD ::


----------



## MagicPep (23 Ene 2013)

> Abiertas las peticiones para participar en la beta de Elder Scrolls Online
> 23/01/2013 00:40 | Por Ferran Veciana | 455 lec. | 2 coment.
> Fuente: techPowerUp!
> Aunque los seguidores de la saga Elder's Scrolls se lo miran de forma un tanto desconfiada, el proyecto de Elder Scolls Online sigue adelante y ahora han abierto las peticiones para poder participar en la beta del mismo.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]

Noticias3D - Abiertas las peticiones para participar en la beta de Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Noticias3D - Abiertas las peticiones para participar en la beta de Elder Scrolls Online



Pero avisa para que lo vean en 720p y a pantalla completa, hombre, que si no pierde mucho!
Lo he puesto también aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/230249-hilo-de-videojuegos-que-trailers-chulos.html
Una pasada los modelos y las animaciones faciales en este video, por cierto.


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Ene 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pero avisa para que lo vean en 720p y a pantalla completa, hombre, que si no pierde mucho!
> Lo he puesto también aquí:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/230249-hilo-de-videojuegos-que-trailers-chulos.html
> Una pasada los modelos y las animaciones faciales en este video, por cierto.



Es tan perfecto tecnicamente como aburrido. El trailer de Skyrim le da 100 vueltas en epicidad.


----------



## MagicPep (23 Ene 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pero avisa para que lo vean en 720p y a pantalla completa, hombre, que si no pierde mucho!
> Lo he puesto también aquí:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/230249-hilo-de-videojuegos-que-trailers-chulos.html
> Una pasada los modelos y las animaciones faciales en este video, por cierto.



No me dio tiempo a verlo... solo empece a verlo y como vi que era un trailer sin datos del juego, lo corte.

Lo justo para ver que en el proyecto hay una empresa con experencia online.


----------



## MagicPep (23 Ene 2013)

veo que para la beta esta en inglis, aleman y franchute :S me parece un insulto para los hijos de Pelayo


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Feb 2013)

Tomorrowind’s World: Skyrim – Dragonborn Out on PC | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> Tomorrowind’s World: Skyrim – Dragonborn Out on PC
> 
> By Alec Meer on February 6th, 2013 at 3:00 pm.
> 
> ...



Un DLC menos para poder comprar el GOTY Edition...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Feb 2013)




----------



## MagicPep (8 Feb 2013)

Yo supongo que me pillare este fin de el Dragonborn, pero han puesto una rebaja del 50% al borderlands 2 ienso:

Y han sacado un nuevo pack de texturas en High ¿para hacerlo compatible a los DLCs?

HardGame2 : Noticia : Bethesda actualiza el High Resolution Texture Pack de Skyrim para hacerlo compatible con los DLCs

asiquen parece mas bien una actualizacion


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Mar 2013)

New Skyrim PC patch 1.9 "effectively removes the overall level cap" &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *New Skyrim PC patch 1.9 "effectively removes the overall level cap"*
> 
> To infinity and beyond!
> 
> ...


----------



## Valls-46 (6 Mar 2013)

Hola foreros. Tengo una duda que a ver si me podéis resolver.

Actualmente estoy jugando el New Vegas y uso unos cuantos mods. Para gestionarlos uso el FOMM (Fallout Mod Manager), de Nexus Forums.

Dentro de un tiempo quiero jugar el Skyrim y me gustaría ponerle mods. Mi duda es:

Para gestionar los mods de Skyrim hay que usar el NMM (Nexus Mod Manager). Entonces...

*¿Son compatibles NMM y FOMM? *

*¿puedo usarlos juntos?

Mi idea es usar solo el FOMM para Fallout 3 y el New Vegas y el NMM solo para Skyrim, y no quitar el FOMM ya que llevo mucho tiempo con el y va fenomenal.

¿Me dará problemas al interferir uno con el otro, o son compatibles?*

He mirado por webs y casi no hay información al respecto, o es contradictoria...

Gracias!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Mar 2013)

Valls-46 dijo:


> Hola foreros. Tengo una duda que a ver si me podéis resolver.
> 
> Actualmente estoy jugando el New Vegas y uso unos cuantos mods. Para gestionarlos uso el FOMM (Fallout Mod Manager), de Nexus Forums.
> 
> ...



Sólo he utilizado el NMM, pero lo que sí te puedo decir es que puedes optar por no usarlo. Cuando lo instalas y lo ejecutas por primera vez, te va a escanear el disco duro buscando los binarios de todos los juegos que controla, pero tienes la opción de pararlo o sencillamente indicarle que no te gestione alguno de los reconocidos. Es decir, que sencillamente puedes decirle que pase de los Fallot 3 y New Vegas y a tirar millas..


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Mar 2013)

Valls-46 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu atención majísimo!!
> 
> O sea, que una vez instalado el NMM, la primera vez que lo arranque me saldrá una ventana escaneando en busca de los juegos, que podré detener, y una vez hecho eso saldrá un menú donde me dará a elegir los juegos que quiero que me gestione y que me ha encontrado. Es algo así.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, el NMM (al menos en mi experiencia) nunca rompe nada (los mods a veces sí, pero eso es otra historia; y con desactivarlos en el propio NMM, ya se soluciona el problema). Cuando lo arrancas, se pone a buscar todos los juegos que soporta independientemente (creo que son 6 o así: Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout NV y.. X-COM, creo ienso, así que puedes parar cualquiera de ellos (ya sea porque no está instalado y no quieres que pase el tiempo rulándolo, o sencillamente porque no quieres que te lo gestione, como es tu caso). Es más, aunque te lo encuentre (creo que la búsqueda no es particularmente inteligente, a mí una vez me "encontró" un directorio donde sólo tenía partidas salvadas), puedes decirle que ignore ese juego, o darle una dirección diferente.

A mayores, un tutorial:
[YOUTUBE]ClqtmSUsFhg[/YOUTUBE]

También tienes el Steam Workshop, que se supone que es más seguro. Pero entonces no tienes los mods de culos y tetas, claro.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Mar 2013)

Tropical Skyrim mod waves goodbye to snow, hello to sunny paradise &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Tropical Skyrim mod waves goodbye to snow, hello to sunny paradise*
> 
> Even the animals have been replaced.
> 
> ...



¿El calentamiento global ha afectado a Nirn? ::


----------



## univac (13 Mar 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Tropical Skyrim mod waves goodbye to snow, hello to sunny paradise &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net
> 
> ¿El calentamiento global ha afectado a Nirn? ::



Parece un Far Cry jeje

Yo me lo instale hace un mes o asi el skyrim, obviamente no lo he terminado, pero ahi sigo de vez en cuando haciendo misiones.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Mar 2013)

Parchazo en PC al canto. Por cierto, ¿Quedan aún DLCs por sacar o se puede ir comprando ya? Aún tengo el Oblivion por acabar, pero supongo que ya irá faltando menos...
Skyrim Patched - Blue's News Story


> *Skyrim Patched*
> 
> [Mar 21, 2013, 09:02 am ET]
> 
> ...


----------



## mileuristico (21 Mar 2013)

Una pregunta para los entendidos en esta clase de juegos. Qué otro juego me podéis recomendar del estilo de mass effect?. Es decir, rolero pero moderado con algo de acción. Es increible cómo me ha enganchado esta saga, sobre todo con las misiones secundarias que me las he tragado todas, y que apetecen cuando no tengo ganas de pegar tiros y sí de explorar sitios.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Mar 2013)

mileuristico dijo:


> Una pregunta para los entendidos en esta clase de juegos. Qué otro juego me podéis recomendar del estilo de mass effect?. Es decir, rolero pero moderado con algo de acción. Es increible cómo me ha enganchado esta saga, sobre todo con las misiones secundarias que me las he tragado todas, y que apetecen cuando no tengo ganas de pegar tiros y sí de explorar sitios.



Los de Bioware:
Dragon Age 1 + Awakenings (Sobre todo, ya que es posiblemente aún mejor que Mass Effect)
Jade Empire
Baldur's Gate (posiblemente prefieras esperar a las enhaced edition, por ahora sólo hay el primero).

Y los de Bethesda, claro:
Morrowind
Oblivion
Skyrim

Y también The Witcher y The Witcher 2.

Ah, y estuve mirando y se espera al menos otra DLC de Skyrim...


----------



## mileuristico (21 Mar 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Los de Bioware:
> Dragon Age 1 + Awakenings (Sobre todo, ya que es posiblemente aún mejor que Mass Effect)
> Jade Empire
> Baldur's Gate (posiblemente prefieras esperar a las enhaced edition, por ahora sólo hay el primero).
> ...



En el mass effect 2 venían en el juego 3 dlc instaladas (ps3). Pero qué pasa si las instalo cuando ya me he hecho el juego? es que cuando completo el juego ya no puedo acceder a las misiones. No sé si hay que jugarlas cuando llegue el momento adecuado o se pueden jugar como una opción aparte desde el menú de inicio.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Mar 2013)

mileuristico dijo:


> En el mass effect 2 venían en el juego 3 dlc instaladas (ps3). Pero qué pasa si las instalo cuando ya me he hecho el juego? es que cuando completo el juego ya no puedo acceder a las misiones. No sé si hay que jugarlas cuando llegue el momento adecuado o se pueden jugar como una opción aparte desde el menú de inicio.



No, me temo que vas a tener que jugarlo desde el principio, o casi (volver a una partida salvada anterior). Casi todas las DLCs tienes que jugarlas antes del punto de no retorno de cada uno de los juegos...

Por cierto, el Roadmap de CD Projekt RED:
CD Projekt RED Roadmap - Blue's News Story


> *CD Projekt RED Roadmap*
> 
> [Mar 21, 2013, 7:48 pm ET]
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Abr 2013)

: ¿No se suponía que aún faltaba un DLC?

Skyrim Development Ends; Bethesda on to "Next Adventure" - Blue's News Story


> *Skyrim Development Ends; Bethesda on to "Next Adventure"*
> 
> [Apr 15, 2013, 11:28 am ET]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (15 Abr 2013)

Cojonudo, a ver para cuando sale la GOTY y se pone a buen precio (10-15€) para pillarlo, igual que me pillé el New Vegas con todos los DLCs por 14€ o así en el steam.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> : ¿No se suponía que aún faltaba un DLC?



han dejado de tener un equipo de desarrollo y pasan a tener una brigada para fix menores... posiblemente hayan terminado el desarrollo de los DLC o el DLC que queda... y pasaran a Skyrim ONLINE :: :: ::



Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Cojonudo, a ver para cuando sale la GOTY y se pone a buen precio (10-15€) para pillarlo, igual que me pillé el New Vegas con todos los DLCs por 14€ o así en el steam.



como puedes aguantar querer un juego y no pillarlo hasta que llega a esa oferta ridicula, tres o cuatro años después de su lanzamiento???


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> como puedes aguantar querer un juego y no pillarlo hasta que llega a esa oferta ridicula, tres o cuatro años después de su lanzamiento???



 Bueno, algunos tenemos aún pendiente acabar Oblivion antes de ponernos con Skyrim.. A mí me pasado que con el Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul, me he cargado algo y me va relativamente mal.. hace poco perdí como 4 horas de juego porque me petaron unas partidas salvadas.  Hice lo mismo con Morrowind, por cierto, terminar al menos el quest principal antes de ponerme con el Oblivion, que aún no he terminado. Va lento, pero cuando lo acabe, por fin podré ponerme con el Skyrim.

Por cierto, a ver si un día (cuando salga el GOTY?) hacemos la lista de mods esenciales y / o recomendables (para empezar, el SkyUI ).


----------



## BenitoCamela (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> han dejado de tener un equipo de desarrollo y pasan a tener una brigada para fix menores... posiblemente hayan terminado el desarrollo de los DLC o el DLC que queda... y pasaran a Skyrim ONLINE :: :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> como puedes aguantar querer un juego y no pillarlo hasta que llega a esa oferta ridicula, tres o cuatro años después de su lanzamiento???



Porque hay gente que tiene principios, no como otros. ::


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Por cierto, a ver si un día (cuando salga el GOTY?) hacemos la lista de mods esenciales y / o recomendables (para empezar, el SkyUI ).



Jesus, eso que cuentas suena peor que sacar la gameboy del trastero, encenderla y ponerse a jugar con ella... en este hilo o en otro colgamos algunos los que teniamos... yo solo he añadido desde entonces unos que te ponen arboles y vegetación a las ciudades... pero seria una buena idea, reunirlos.



BenitoCamela dijo:


> Porque hay gente que tiene principios, no como otros. ::



eso hasta para un catalan es un demasiado... la virtud es el termino medio entre dos extremos viciosos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Abr 2013)

Casi todas las páginas de noticias dicen que lo más probable es que los desarrolladores se muevan a Fallout 4 porque los equipos de desarrolladores de multiplayer y de single player son diferentes...

Not Dragon It Out: Bethesda Declares Skyrim Done | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Además, creo que la parte de programación del The Elder Scrolls Online debe de estar acabada ya - ?No se filtró un vídeo esta semana con como 10 o 20 minutos del mismo? Si fuera así, sólo faltaría parchear y meter contenido...

Edito: De ayer:
20 mins of The Elder Scrolls Online beta footage leaks onto internet &bull; News &bull; MMO &bull; Eurogamer.net



MagicPep dijo:


> Jesus, eso que cuentas suena peor que sacar la gameboy del trastero, encenderla y ponerse a jugar con ella...



Pues la verdad es que ahora mismo le estoy dando al Baldur's Gate. Seguramente, cuando lo acabe, me ponga con el Baldur's Gate 2...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> como puedes aguantar querer un juego y no pillarlo hasta que llega a esa oferta ridicula, tres o cuatro años después de su lanzamiento???



Pues puedo aguantar porque es algo que llevo haciendo bastante tiempo. Encadeno juegos GOTYs mientras las novedades que van saliendo y me interesan van cogiendo tiempo y se ponen baratas. No tengo prisa ni tiempo para jugar todo lo que quisiera, claro.

Ahora mismo estoy con el Fallout New Vegas (no he entrado a Las Vegas y me he pasado solo la expansión de blues del viejo mundo), y tengo por jugar el Bioshock, el Stalker Call of Prypiat, GTA IV, Medieval Total War II, tengo el Arkham Asylum y el Dead Space a medio pasar y varios más que ni me acuerdo, y si encima le añado un poco de Team Fortress 2, imagínate si tengo capacidad para esperar a que el Skyrim se ponga a los 10-15€ por los que lo compraré 

Qué coño, si tengo el Oblivion y el Morrowind comprado desde hace años y creo que no he llegado a nivel 15 en ninguno de ellos!! :XX:


----------



## GMT_ (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> han dejado de tener un equipo de desarrollo y pasan a tener una brigada para fix menores... posiblemente hayan terminado el desarrollo de los DLC o el DLC que queda... y pasaran a Skyrim ONLINE :: :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> como puedes aguantar querer un juego y no pillarlo hasta que llega a esa oferta ridicula, tres o cuatro años después de su lanzamiento???



Eso de pagar 50 euracos por el juego incompleto, y luego los DLC's que rondan los 30 o así ... pues como que ya paso.

Steam me dice que tengo más de 250 juegos ... y te aseguro que no tengo tiempo para jugar ni siquiera a los favoritos 

Yo pillé el Skyrim + Oblivion + Morrowind por una oferta, creo que fueron veintitantos euros y bueno, la verdad es que no es de lo que más tiempo he dedicado a jugar.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

GMT dijo:


> Eso de pagar 50 euracos por el juego incompleto, y luego los DLC's que rondan los 30 o así ... pues como que ya paso.
> 
> Steam me dice que tengo más de 250 juegos ... y te aseguro que no tengo tiempo para jugar ni siquiera a los favoritos
> 
> Yo pillé el Skyrim + Oblivion + Morrowind por una oferta, creo que fueron veintitantos euros y bueno, la verdad es que no es de lo que más tiempo he dedicado a jugar.



vuelta la burra al trigo


----------



## GMT_ (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> vuelta la burra al trigo



Que no Magicpep, que no, que no merece la pena por mucha expectación que tengas en un juego en gastarte el pastizal que piden y menos cuando lo sacan.

Si me dices que no compras juegos habitualmente y te tiras meses jugando al mismo, lo podría entender.

Pero los frikis como yo que tienen que saltar de uno a otro constantemente, no nos compensa.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

GMT dijo:


> Que no Magicpep, que no, que no merece la pena por mucha expectación que tengas en un juego en gastarte el pastizal que piden y menos cuando lo sacan.



que si, los que de verdad te gustan, si.


----------



## GMT_ (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> que si, los que de verdad te gustan, si.



En parte te doy la razón, así que para no ser extremista diré que *depende *del título, el desarrollador, la beta, las opiniones, etc ...


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

GMT dijo:


> En parte te doy la razón, así que para no ser extremista diré que *depende *del título, el desarrollador, la beta, las opiniones, etc ...



jajaja dentro de dos semanas tendremos el mismo temita... tienes memoria de pez.


que majos son todos, me han dado mil veces mas felicidad que mi chica en año y pico.


----------



## GMT_ (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> jajaja dentro de dos semanas tendremos el mismo temita... tienes memoria de pez.



Lo sé, me repito más que el ajo


----------



## Cui Bono (16 Abr 2013)

Magic, desde que estas a sueldo de AMD como el Snaky te has vuelto un friki derrochador. 

A más que esperes para un juego, más que hocica el precio en el zavvi. Te llevas el Resident Evil 6 y el Tomb Raider, juegazos que son muy recientes, por menos de lo que valía el segundo hace un par de semanas pa la Xbox. 

Los de la foto se están descojonando de tí, sobre todo el calvo de las gafas del centro, y los demás tienen flato de aguantarse.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Abr 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> Te llevas el Resident Evil 6 y el Tomb Raider, *juegazos *que son muy recientes, por menos de lo que valía el segundo hace un par de semanas pa la Xbox.



el juegazo es el skyrim... solo hay uno!!!

Y no puedes comparar, el skyrim con el doblaje se chupa todo el espacio del dvd y solo te viene en un idioma... no sabeis aprecirlo.

Ultimamente no he esperado para pocos juegos, no seais exagerados: HoI 3 y expansiones, skyrim y expansiones, fallout new vergas y expansiones, bioshock 3 y borderlands 2... y el Metro 2033. En 4 años. :|



indenaiks dijo:


> Los de la foto se están descojonando de tí, sobre todo el calvo de las gafas del centro, y los demás tienen flato de aguantarse.



se estan riendo con nosotros... que majos todos!!!


----------



## GMT_ (16 Abr 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> el juegazo es el skyrim... solo hay uno!!!
> 
> Y no puedes comparar, el skyrim con el doblaje se chupa todo el espacio del dvd y solo te viene en un idioma... no sabeis aprecirlo.
> 
> ...



A la rubia de la primera fila melafo :baba:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Abr 2013)




----------



## MagicPep (17 Abr 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



de kajitas 

Steam Workshop :: Moonpath to Elsweyr

[YOUTUBE]paHetF_A9cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Abr 2013)

7 de Junio... como mes y medio:
Skyrim: Legendary Edition to contain all DLC - report &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


> *Skyrim: Legendary Edition to contain all DLC - report*
> 
> Polish retailer lists it for June.
> Tweet
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Abr 2013)

Skyrim on Oculus Rift 
[YOUTUBE]1JGoBYCNH7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MagicPep (22 Abr 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> 7 de Junio... como mes y medio:



No lo entiendo si piratilla y con el Nexus mod podeis disfrutar de todo ya. : que clase de parafilia es la vuestra?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Jun 2013)

Hale, acaba de salir el Legendary Edition. 40€ en Steam:
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition on Steam
28€ en Play.com:
Play.com - Buy The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Jun 2013)

Vale, ya me ha llegado mi copia física; a ver si hoy por la noche la añado a mi cuenta de Steam... ¿Mods recomendados? ¿Cuáles instalo vía Steam, y cuántos vía Nexus Mod (los de tetas y culos, no?)?

..aunque la verdad es que debería de acabarme el Oblivion antes.. pero no sé por qué, pero bajo Windows 7 no me va demasiado bien, por algún motivo, y me da pereza ponerme... :|


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Jun 2013)

Arrasando en Steam:
Steam Top 10 - Blue's News Story


> *Steam Top 10*
> 
> [Jun 16, 2013, 3:57 pm ET] - 19 Comments
> Here are the top 10 bestselling games on Steam for the past week:
> ...



Lo he instalado, pero aún no he jugado mucho (me estaba dando problemas la tarjeta de wireless TP-Link, hay que matar un daemon porque si no te minimiza al escritorio cada dos por tres; lo curioso es que la conexión wireless sigue funcionando sin problemas).

Por ahora, me parece que está bien, pero me da la impresión de que Morrowind sigue siendo el mejor de los últimos 3... cuando juegue unas cuantas horas más comento más al respecto, por ahora hay unas cuantas cosas que hecho de menos o de más (la comida parece inútil, las armas y armaduras no se desgastan, las armaduras no tienen tantas piezas distintas como en Morrowind, etc).


----------



## MagicPep (17 Jun 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Lo he instalado, pero aún no he jugado mucho (me estaba dando problemas la tarjeta de wireless TP-Link, hay que matar un daemon porque si no te minimiza al escritorio cada dos por tres; lo curioso es que la conexión wireless sigue funcionando sin problemas).



inutil!!!

mongolo!!!



Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ahora hay unas cuantas cosas que hecho de menos o de más (la comida parece inútil, las armas y armaduras no se desgastan, las armaduras no tienen tantas piezas distintas como en Morrowind, etc).



hay mods ... miles de mods que añaden eso y mas... pero nosotros no te los vamos a decir ... gán-dul!!!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Jun 2013)

Lo de TP link es raro, porque no me pasa con ningún otro juego. Esto me pasa por tirar de tarjeta de wireless cutre. :| Al menos han arreglado lo que pasaba con los Fallouts y Oblivion de que cuando el cursor se iba a la parte de arriba y a la izquerda de la pantalla, que era un pelín coñazo también.



MagicPep dijo:


> hay mods ... miles de mods que añaden eso y mas... pero nosotros no te los vamos a decir ... gán-dul!!!



Se me olvidó comentar, mods instalé (por ahora) el Midas Magic, los de Sounds of Skyrim, y por supuestísimo, el SkyUI. Ah, y otro para hacer las pociones más ligeras (he jugado menos de 10 horas y ya tengo como cienes y cienes de pociones! ). ienso: Pero me extrañó que no pusieran una opción hardcore como en los Fallout (vaya, que tienes que dormir, comer y beber regularmente).


----------



## MagicPep (17 Jun 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Lo de TP link es raro, porque no me pasa con ningún otro juego. Esto me pasa por tirar de tarjeta de wireless cutre. :| Al menos han arreglado lo que pasaba con los Fallouts y Oblivion de que cuando el cursor se iba a la parte de arriba y a la izquerda de la pantalla, que era un pelín coñazo también.



yo tengo una tp-link y no tengo problemas... que problema mas raro que solo te ocurra con juegos betshda...



Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Se me olvidó comentar, mods instalé (por ahora) el Midas Magic, los de Sounds of Skyrim, y por supuestísimo, el SkyUI. Ah, y otro para hacer las pociones más ligeras (he jugado menos de 10 horas y ya tengo como cienes y cienes de pociones! ). ienso: Pero me extrañó que no pusieran una opción hardcore como en los Fallout (vaya, que tienes que dormir, comer y beber regularmente).



oye al final te instalaste el Nexus?? 

por cierto, pociones??... pero que lila eres, vas de mago por vestir faldas.
hay mods que simulan el modo hardcore, pero a mi me parecen tediosos, los hay que hacen que el frio y lluvia afecten tambien en la salud, que tengas que llevar ropa adecuada... 

yo tengo los de embellecer las ciudades, el que te marca las gemas esas raras, el que ponen el agua clara, los de caliente de chicas mas estilizadas ienso: y alguno mas , pocos mas de 10


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Jun 2013)

MagicPep dijo:


> yo tengo una tp-link y no tengo problemas... que problema mas raro que solo te ocurra con juegos betshda...



Es una "TP LINK 150Mbit-WLAN-Lite-N-PCIe", sabe dios. Creo que el problema no es del driver, sino de la aplicación que venía con el CD (generalmente pongo sólamente el driver y no aplicaciones ).



MagicPep dijo:


> oye al final te instalaste el Nexus??



Sí, como siempre (suelo tener instalados Oblivion, Fallout: NV y ahora Skyrim), pero aún no he puesto mods de tetas y culos... igual más adelante.



MagicPep dijo:


> por cierto, pociones??... pero que lila eres, vas de mago por vestir faldas.



:no: :no: Armadura pesada y armas contundentes, como un macho. Aunque me estoy planteando hacerme un build de combate sin armas, como este gentleman:


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]uhBiNx749Zw[/YOUTUBE]


...Eso de andar por ahí matando dragones a puñetazos... ::



MagicPep dijo:


> hay mods que simulan el modo hardcore, pero a mi me parecen tediosos, los hay que hacen que el frio y lluvia afecten tambien en la salud, que tengas que llevar ropa adecuada...
> 
> yo tengo los de embellecer las ciudades, el que te marca las gemas esas raras, el que ponen el agua clara, los de caliente de chicas mas estilizadas ienso: y alguno mas , pocos mas de 10



Ya, pero le dan vidilla al juego. En el Morrowind, por ejemplo, el mana sólo se recuperaba a base de pociones y de dormir (salvo que tuvieras el símbolo Attronach, que entonces sólo se recuperaba a base de pociones y absorver hechizos). Vamos, que era mucho más hardcore.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Vcx6UbMCtfI[/YOUTUBE]
ienso: ...toda la puñetera razón del mundo...

Llevo ya unas pocas horas acumuladas... Está bien, sí; pero sigue teniendo algún bug bastante gaita (No he podido acabar el "Blood on the Ice", por ejemplo). Lo del conflicto entre los Stormcloacks y la Legión Imperial está algo interesante, al estilo de Fallout: New Vegas, pero por ahora he pasado de escoger un bando.

Así y todo, tengo que reconocer que me sigue pareciendo mejor el Morrowind en muchos aspectos (como los animales o estilos de arquitectura tan raros, los hechizos de levitación o teleportación)... Los combates son un poco... ienso: raros; esencialmente, tienes una serie de cosas que puedes hacer hasta que se te acaba la barra correspondiente (hechizos == magicka, combate cuerpo a cuerpo == stamina), y cuando lo hace, te pasas a la otra acción / barra... En combates largos o más difíciles, cuando se te acaban las dos, pues a correr en círculos mientras se te vuelven a llenar o a meterte pociones (o a meter cates que hacen poco daño con armas)... ienso: Este "resource management" me recuerda un pelín demasiado a los "cooling times" de los MMORPG. Además, en una buena cantidad de combates puedes sencillamente subirte a algún sitio inaccesible para los enemigos y proceder a dejarlos como un alfiletero a flechazos...

ienso: O igual es sencillamente que me estoy haciendo viejo... ienso:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:58 ----------

Joder, Yahtzee lo ha vuelto a clavar:
[YOUTUBE]lttqPaaCt0s[/YOUTUBE]
:: Iba a comentar también lo de la estrategia invencible  de esconderse detrás de una roca cada vez que encuentras un dragón!


----------



## marianometrosexual (6 Jul 2013)

¿Qué tiene este juego que todo el mundo habla bien de él?


----------



## Garrapata_borrado (6 Jul 2013)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene este juego que todo el mundo habla bien de él?



Es un juego extenso, grande, con muchos sitios para visitar y muchas horas que gastar ...

Pero después de unas horas es siempre lo mismo, una y otra y otra vez.

He probado como mago, como guerrero, como arquero y después de un rato, me aburro como un muerto.

Gracias al workshop puedes mejorarlo fácilmente con contenido creado por la comunidad.

Pero la verdad es que tampoco entiendo el motivo por el que la gente habla tan bien de este juego, si no marca ni hace nada novedoso.


----------



## marianometrosexual (6 Jul 2013)

Garrapata dijo:


> Es un juego extenso, grande, con muchos sitios para visitar y muchas horas que gastar ...
> 
> Pero después de unas horas es siempre lo mismo, una y otra y otra vez.
> 
> ...



Yo no le he jugado pero he visto que lo han reeditado, una edición coleccionista como Dios manda.


----------



## Garrapata_borrado (6 Jul 2013)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Yo no le he jugado pero he visto que lo han reeditado, una edición coleccionista como Dios manda.



La última edición tiene el juego original más los dlcs, y supongo que los parches oficiales, nada más.

A ver, el juego está bien en mi opinión; pero no le encuentro el hype que la gente tiene por ahí.

En cuanto vea Magicpep esto vendrá raudo y veloz a azotarme 

Lo he jugado 43 horas, no entra en mis juegos cumbre ni por asomo.


----------



## BenitoCamela (6 Jul 2013)

Garrapata dijo:


> La última edición tiene el juego original más los dlcs, y supongo que los parches oficiales, nada más.
> 
> A ver, el juego está bien en mi opinión; pero no le encuentro el hype que la gente tiene por ahí.
> 
> ...



Esta muy bien, yo casi lo complete entero salvo los dlcs. No se si unas 200 horas.

El problema es que hace falta mucho tiempo y hay bugs que te joden alguna que otra mision, eso si, se entiende porque es extensisimo.


----------



## MagicPep (8 Jul 2013)

Garrapata dijo:


> En cuanto vea Magicpep esto vendrá raudo y veloz a azotarme



Calla vidrioso!!!

A mi me va mas el escenario apocaliptico de los Fallouts pero hay que reconocer que betsheda siempre da el do de pecho con los elders... 



Garrapata dijo:


> Lo he jugado 43 horas, no entra en mis juegos cumbre ni por asomo.



no quiero ni preguntar ::


----------



## marianometrosexual (18 Jul 2013)

Si lo veo rebajado lo compraré.

¿con que versión os quedáis, PS3 o PC?


----------



## MagicPep (18 Jul 2013)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Si lo veo rebajado lo compraré.
> 
> ¿con que versión os quedáis, PS3 o PC?



pc para tirar de los mods de la comunidad


----------



## Buster (24 Jul 2013)

Cosas que pasan en Skyrim: Matas un dragón y un par de minutos más tarde te mata un oso polar de mierda.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Ago 2013)

Va despacio, pero va (Skyblivion también, por cierto):
Tamriel, Man: Skywind Squeezes Morrowind Into Skyrim | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> Tamriel, Man: Skywind Squeezes Morrowind Into Skyrim
> 
> By Craig Pearson on August 20th, 2013 at 8 :00 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## damnit (20 Ago 2013)

Podría decir que este juego junto con el FarCry3 son de los que más horas le he echado en estos dos últimos años... fácilmente 200 horas cada uno o más...


----------



## BenitoCamela (20 Ago 2013)

damnit dijo:


> Podría decir que este juego junto con el FarCry3 son de los que más horas le he echado en estos dos últimos años... fácilmente 200 horas cada uno o más...



Pues el farcry 3 me lo he pasado y no le llega a la suela del zapato al skyrim.


----------



## Viewtiful joe (20 Ago 2013)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues eso chavales, con mis añazos ya y estoy a un tris de llamar a la empresa para decir que tengo mononucleosis. Estoy enganchado como un yonki al caballo.
> 
> Como veo que aqui hay mucho forever alone :: podríais contar vuestras experiencias con este devorador de almas.



Tu eres otro mas de esos forevers alone sinvida.

Y ademas viejuno, hay algo peor?


----------



## Buster (3 Sep 2013)

Ya llevo jugando unas cuantas semanas al Skyrim. Cómo engancha el jodido... el mejor juego que he jugado en mucho tiempo.

El problema que le veo es que ahora que tengo nivel 62, tengo una armadura y armas de la hostia no hay bicho que me haga sombra. Soy el malo más malote de todo Skyrim y voy de puto recadero de aquí para allá.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2013 at 19:33 ----------


----------



## damnit (4 Sep 2013)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Pues el farcry 3 me lo he pasado y no le llega a la suela del zapato al skyrim.



Pues porque seguramente no lo has exprimido bien. Skyrim es quizá mas completo pero FarCry es una puta maravilla se mire como se mire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abraham (4 Sep 2013)

Yo lo compré, lo jugué, lo terminé, conseguí el 100% de los trofeos (versión PS3) y sinceramente me dejó una sensación agridulce.

Prefiero con mucho la ambientación de los Fallout, y aún reconociendo las virtudes del juego, es extremadamente fácil aún en el peor nivel de dificultad.

Claro que venía de hacerme el trofeo Platino en el Dark Souls, y después de semejante brutalidad, cualquier cosa te parece desangelada.



















No hay nada en Oblivion ni remotamente comparable a, por ejemplo, este par de cabrones


----------



## unomasuno (4 Sep 2013)

El Skyrim lo tengo yo en mi pc: recomendado 1200 por 100


----------



## Fermi (9 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver, llevo jugando al Skyrim como un par de años o así, claro, juego una hora o dos cada dos o tres meses. 

No juego más por falta de tiempo, sino por el sopor y la mala hostia tan absoluta que me causa el hecho de que para matar a un enemigo necesites meterle 30 fechas o 20 mandoblazos, y con que él me meta un par de ellos, ya está el personaje saltando despanzurrado como si hubiera pisado una mina.

¿Es medio normal esta forma de jugar?


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Oct 2013)

Fermi dijo:


> Vamos a ver, llevo jugando al Skyrim como un par de años o así, claro, juego una hora o dos cada dos o tres meses.
> 
> No juego más por falta de tiempo, sino por el sopor y la mala hostia tan absoluta que me causa el hecho de que para matar a un enemigo necesites meterle 30 fechas o 20 mandoblazos, y con que él me meta un par de ellos, ya está el personaje saltando despanzurrado como si hubiera pisado una mina.
> 
> ¿Es medio normal esta forma de jugar?



Me pasa algo similar.

La mayoria de los malos e incluso los dragones son faciles (y eso que puse un mod para que los dragones fueran mas dificiles), pero de cuando en cuando me cruzo con algun malo jefe, y aunque sea en principio un mierdecilla que no conoce ni su madre (no es un personaje especial ni nada) con una par de ostias me envia al otro barrio. :´(


----------



## BenitoCamela (9 Oct 2013)

Sois un poco triste jugando, la verdad ::

No hay nada como un flechazo desde lejos con todos los bonificadores.


----------



## MagicPep (9 Oct 2013)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Sois un poco triste jugando, la verdad ::
> 
> No hay nada como un flechazo desde lejos con todos los bonificadores.



estos ven un malote y se tienen que acercar a mariposear... de spam me lo esperaba pero de los otros, seguro que spam tiene mods con todos en tanga y cosas por estilo...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2013)

Fermi dijo:


> Vamos a ver, llevo jugando al Skyrim como un par de años o así, claro, juego una hora o dos cada dos o tres meses.
> 
> No juego más por falta de tiempo, sino por el sopor y la mala hostia tan absoluta que me causa el hecho de que para matar a un enemigo necesites meterle 30 fechas o 20 mandoblazos, y con que él me meta un par de ellos, ya está el personaje saltando despanzurrado como si hubiera pisado una mina.
> 
> ¿Es medio normal esta forma de jugar?



Pues yo desde que me subí a 100 Smithing, Enchanting y Alchemy, me hice los objetos y pociones para dar los bonos máximos a las mismas, y me hice un par de mazas de dragonbone, con un par de perks en armas de una mano (ni siquiera me he molestado en ponerme los perks de mazas), no hay bicho viviente que me aguante más de 10 segundos en combate cuerpo a cuerpo. :|

Eso sí, con el arco (aún con un arco legendario de dragonbone), hago entre poco y muy poco daño. Pero claro, no me he puesto apenas perks en eso... :no: Los hombres de verdad luchamos con armadura pesada y armas contundentes! 

De todas formas, el juego me aburre un poco. Tengo como 40+ quests pendientes de "ir a tal dungeon y recoger tal cosa", y es siempre lo mismo: Te metes en el dungeon, 10 minutos para apiolar a todo quisqui, y luego 20 minutos para recoger todo lo que no esté clavado al suelo, 20 minutos para arrastrarte cargando las 1000+ unidades de peso hasta la ciudad más cercana (antes me llevaba mucho más, pero Whirwind sprint + Talos necklace + Iron dagger power attack hace que llegar sea más rápido). Vamos, que tengo como para 50 horas de hacerle de chico de los recados a PNJs variados.

¿Se pueden adoptar a más de dos niños? Da un poco de pena encontrarse a tanto desheredado por Skyrim adelante, y con tanta casas como tengo...


----------



## MagicPep (9 Oct 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ¿Se pueden adoptar a más de dos niños? Da un poco de pena encontrarse a tanto desheredado por Skyrim adelante, y con tanta casas como tengo...



si, pero yo me lo instale desde el workshop y no me funciona, pero si debe funcionar por los comentarios... la descripcion es algo como eres un tio duro que mata dragones, destripa bandidos, etc... pero no puedes soportar tanto niño abandonado... :XX: ... buscalo porque existe o puedo mirar los mods que tengo activados


----------



## Buster (9 Oct 2013)

Mi consejo: Olvidaos de aumentar nivel en magia y gastad los aumentos de nivel en "a dos manos" y "armadura pesada". Os buscais un buen mandoble y al principio subid de nivel matando a enemigos asequibles.

En cuanto podáis pillad un arma que tenga bonus de magia, tal como daño por fuego y similares.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Oct 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Mi consejo: Olvidaos de aumentar nivel en magia y gastad los aumentos de nivel en "a dos manos" y "armadura pesada". Os buscais un buen mandoble y al principio subid de nivel matando a enemigos asequibles.
> 
> En cuanto podáis pillad un arma que tenga bonus de magia, tal como daño por fuego y similares.



Joder... pues vaya mierda... 

En Oblivion casi todo el trabajo lo hago via magia, no me ensucio las manos que eso es de povres :S

Asi que en Skyrim basicamente con magia no llegas a ningun lado, no?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (9 Oct 2013)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ¿Se pueden adoptar a más de dos niños? Da un poco de pena encontrarse a tanto desheredado por Skyrim adelante, y con tanta casas como tengo...



Seguro que hay por ahí un "mod michael jackson" o similar :XX:


----------



## Buster (9 Oct 2013)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder... pues vaya mierda...
> 
> En Oblivion casi todo el trabajo lo hago via magia, no me ensucio las manos que eso es de povres :S
> 
> Asi que en Skyrim basicamente con magia no llegas a ningun lado, no?



Yo con un personaje de tipo guerrero me lo pasé en casi nada. Con el tiempo, cuando ya tenía bastante nivel, aumenté destrucción, pero ir lanzando hechizos no me pareció ni de lejos tan efectivo como ir dando espadazos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Yo con un personaje de tipo guerrero me lo pasé en casi nada. Con el tiempo, cuando ya tenía bastante nivel, aumenté destrucción, pero ir lanzando hechizos no me pareció ni de lejos tan efectivo como ir dando espadazos.



El problema que le veo a Destrucción es que los hechizos de nivel alto (ie lo que hacen más daño) cuestan mucho maná y hace relativamente poco daño, y para poder competir con otros tipos de combate, tienes que lanzar muchos (el equivalente de tener que disparar bastantes flechas en combate). Esto se puede compensar (el juego está diseñado para que así sea, porque mi personaje Bretón no consigue lanzar más de un hechizo de los más potentes que tiene con ambas manos más de una vez) con equipo y pociones (así de cabeza, te puedes hacer una armadura, casco, anillo y collar (y _podría_ ser que brazales también? que te reduzcan el coste de lanzar hechizos de destrucción a casi nada o incluso cero). Aparte está el hecho de que hacen daño colateral a tus seguidores (y llevar seguidores es casi necesario porque ayudan considerablemente a cargar quincalla, sobre todo cuando les fabricas y das objetos mágicos de +una burrada a cargar equipo), que proceden a morirse o a encabronarse contigo, con lo cual, al final, no merece la pena. La ventaja es que así al menos te vas librando de las pociones de maná, que a mí me salen por las orejas (como todas en general).

Además a mi me pasa continuamente que me pongo la ropa de crafting y destrucción, y me olvido de cambiarla a la armadura daédrica al meterme en combate cuerpo a cuerpo (pero como suelo matar a prácticamente todos los adversarios en prácticamente nada, tampoco suele ser un problema).

Así que donde estén un buen par de mazas con dos encantamientos cada una (Parálisis y fuego en una y fuego -como les prendes fuego con la primera maza, el daño de la segunda causa daño por fuego adicional-y electricidad en la otra)... :rolleye:

ienso: Igual las mejores invocaciones (y zombificaciones varias) funcionan mejor (al funcionar los bichos que invoques de forma autónoma), no las he probado aún...


----------



## Buster (9 Oct 2013)

Mi personaje también es Bretón. Lo llamé "Bron" pero luego me arrepentí de no haberlo llamado "Hom", para que en el juego fuese "Hom-Bretón".

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 16:41 ----------

Por cierto, mi personaje también lleva armadura daédrica. Al principio pensé que la mejor sería la que estuviera hecha con escamas de dragón, pero no.

Consejo: Para conseguir una buena armadura hay que aumentar herrería. Para aumentar herrería compráis lingotes de hierro y tiras de cuero y os ponéis a fabricar dagas, que es lo que menor coste de materiales tiene y te hace aumentar herrería.


----------



## MagicPep (9 Oct 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Mi personaje también es Bretón. Lo llamé "Bron" pero luego me arrepentí de no haberlo llamado "Hom", para que en el juego fuese "Hom-Bretón".



que interesante

que interesante

Buster debiste llamarlo tonto


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Consejo: Para conseguir una buena armadura hay que aumentar herrería. Para aumentar herrería compráis lingotes de hierro y tiras de cuero y os ponéis a fabricar dagas, que es lo que menor coste de materiales tiene y te hace aumentar herrería.



Los brazales de cuero salen aún más baratos (una unidad de cuero y dos tiras de cuero). Así que a apiolar todos los bichejos (lobos, zorros, ciervos, etc) que os encontréis por ahí por el campo! :: Recordad, fue un "hombre de verdad" el que mató a la madre de Bambi! ::


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Dic 2013)

More-o-wind: Skywind Puts Morrowind in Skyrim | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


> *More-o-wind: Skywind Puts Morrowind in Skyrim*
> 
> By Craig Pearson on December 5th, 2013 at 8 :00 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Abr 2014)

Pues ayer acabé la línea argumental principal, y la verdad es que bastante meh :|, diría yo. Morrowind me sigue pareciendo infinitamente superior (el hecho de que en Skyrim me bajara al malo maloso malísimo del combate final de exactamente dos hostias y media no ayudó precisamente).

Encima falla más que una escopeta de feria, tengo ya dos quest irresolubles (el de Blood in the Ice y el de Repairing the Phial) por bugs del juego. :| Y una de las misiones daédricas me ha desaparecido (la de Barbas, el perro, porque se puso a hablar conmigo durante el ataque de un dragón, y cuando le dí a Tab para que el dragón no me comiera la cabeza como a las gambas, se largó corriendo y no lo he vuelto a ver)...

Me quedan los DLCs (Dragonborn y el de los vampiros), unos pocos quests sueltos y resolver la guerra civil -aún no sé qué bando coger, porque me caen todos mal... ienso: No sé si sencillamente matarlos a todos y autoproclamarme emperador o algo.


----------



## Buster (9 Abr 2014)

Skyrim me pareció demasiado fácil de pasar y el "Dark Souls" es una puta locura. Siempre he dicho que más allá de las dificultades técnicas, lo más difícil para el equipo de programadores debe ser ajustar la dificultad del juego.


----------



## logroñes (9 Abr 2014)

vaya panda de frikis yo tengo ese juego y tampoco es para tanto, bueno tal vez para algunos los videojuegos es una droga pero para mi es simplemente un pasatiempo ocasional. Yo lo que si estoy enganchado como un yonki es a la pornografía, tengo el torrent a tope de vídeos porno. Me hago unas 8 o 9 pajas al día.


----------



## angek (9 Abr 2014)

Buster dijo:


> Skyrim me pareció demasiado fácil de pasar y el "Dark Souls" es una puta locura. Siempre he dicho que más allá de las dificultades técnicas, lo más difícil para el equipo de programadores debe ser ajustar la dificultad del juego.





Lo de la dificultad en los Souls no es tanto como imposible como por tenacidad. 

Es una bendición y un soplo de aire fresco. 

La sensación "rol" no la había disfrutado tanto desde hace tiempo. 

Y lo digo por el Demon's Souls, que es el que estoy jugando ahora.


----------



## Cui Bono (9 Abr 2014)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Me quedan los DLCs (Dragonborn y el de los vampiros), unos pocos quests sueltos y resolver la guerra civil -aún no sé qué bando coger, porque me caen todos mal... ienso: No sé si sencillamente matarlos a todos y autoproclamarme emperador o algo.



Esto mismo lo tienes que hacer en el otro hilo. Que Calopez te de poderes de emperador y banea a la chusmilla amedera-radeonera, empezando por Troll-Pep, que nos tienen el hilo sucio hablando de máquinas de segunda.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Abr 2014)

La verdad es que cuanto mas lo pienso, menos me aclaro con el tema de la guerra civil. Veamos.



Spoiler



El Ulfric Stormcloak es, al fin y al cabo, practicamente un agente Thalmor, con lo cual ponerlo al frente de Skyrim parece salir de Guatemala para caer en Guatepeor. Ademas parece un trepa del 15, aparte de un borde de cuidado.

Los imperiales, es que no consigo enterarme de a que Emperador representan... ienso: ?Titus Mede II? ?Quien conho es este tio??!! Y estos han firmado el White-Gold Concordat, y quieren sacar el culto a Talos, que tampoco es algo que me interese demasiado....


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]usOfZxCMJX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johnston (9 Abr 2014)

la saga elder acrolls, los últimos desde el morrowind son un puto vicio.... anda que no les habre echado horas.... jrande, jrande


----------



## MagicPep (10 Abr 2014)

indenaiks dijo:


> Esto mismo lo tienes que hacer en el otro hilo. Que Calopez te de poderes de emperador y banea a la chusmilla amedera-radeonera, empezando por Troll-Pep, que nos tienen el hilo sucio hablando de máquinas de segunda.



otra vez te has despertado y has pensado que aun eras morderador... te estas pasando con el pegamento. 

a mi me produce una profunda verguenza ajena ver a un forero como serpiente llorar como una quinceañera por temitas del skyrim para hacernos ver que dos años y pico despues de salir a la venta ... el lo esta jugando, cuando los demas estamos a lo nuestro


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Abr 2014)

MagicPep dijo:


> a mi me produce una profunda verguenza ajena ver a un forero como serpiente llorar como una quinceañera por temitas del skyrim para hacernos ver que dos años y pico despues de salir a la venta ... el lo esta jugando, cuando los demas estamos a lo nuestro



Jopetas, se hace lo que buenamente se puede... : Entre trabajar, estudiar, leer un poco, postear en el foro, la novia, y vida social, si consigo encontrar 5 horas a la semana para jugar a videojuegos, ya me puedo dar con un canto el los dientes... :

Aún tengo los DLCs del dishonored, acabar el witcher 1 y jugar al 2, y el Bioshock Infinite pendientes... :ouch: La ventaja de tener tantos pendientes es que no se hace doloroso el tener que esperar meses para que salgan todos los DLCs de los juegos (por ejemplo, no tengo prisa por ponerme con el Europa Universalis 4). Por cierto, para cuando termine con todos estos que he puesto... ya habrán salido The Witcher 3, Dragon Age 3 y el siguiente Fallout! ::

En fin, que me desvío del tema - ienso: ¿El rollo de la guerra civil de Skyrim no os da la impresión de que es la versión un tanto cutre del conflicto de Fallout: New Vegas?


----------



## MagicPep (10 Abr 2014)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> En fin, que me desvío del tema - ienso: ¿El rollo de la guerra civil de Skyrim no os da la impresión de que es la versión un tanto cutre del conflicto de Fallout: New Vegas?



No, simplemente es una quest totalmente independiente de la trama principal. La haces o no la haces y la dejas estar.


----------



## mileuristico (10 Abr 2014)

Pues yo me estoy planteando pillar skyrim para la ps3. Ayer vi en GAME la edición especial de los dlcs y la dejé escapar. Lo que temo es desconectar del mundo y tener dolores por todo el cuerpo como me pasó con fallout 3, que son muchas horas de juego muy adictivas.

Lo que no me gusta es la ambientación esa fantástica de dragones y hechizos. Prefiero los universos futuristas. Lo bueno es que es un fallout al estilo medieval, la misma dinámica de hacer secundarias y desbloquear zonas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Oct 2014)

Dejo un par de artículos de Rock Paper Shotgun acerca de los mods de supervivencia del Skyrim, para hacer el juego más realista (igual es un poco pasarse, pero la verdad es que un modo hardcore, como en Fallout: New Vegas, tampoco le venía mal al juego)

Best Skyrim survival mods: what to install to make Skyrim harder | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
Skyrim Survival Diary: Teaching Old Dogs New Tricks | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Por cierto que acabo de releer mi último post en este hilo y mi lista de juegos pendientes de ser jugados no ha avanzado ni en uno... :


----------



## BillyJoe (23 Oct 2014)

Habrá que echarle un vistazo.

De momento tengo que acabarme el sucedáneo de Skyrim que es el "Kingdoms of Amalur".


----------



## logroñes (23 Oct 2014)

tengo el skyrim para la xbox 360 soy novato en esto apenas he jugado dos horas, me pueden responder a unas cuantas preguntas?

¿como consigo un caballo por la cara osea gratis?

¿Como consigo dinero fácilmente?

me he unido a los imperiales ¿ha sido buena idea?.

me pelee con dos esqueletos y de un golpe me mataron y me quede :

en resumen quiero un puto caballo que andando no se llega a ningún sitio y además mejores armas.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Oct 2014)

logroñes dijo:


> tengo el skyrim para la xbox 360 soy novato en esto apenas he jugado dos horas, me pueden responder a unas cuantas preguntas?



:8: Eres... !!Un dirty console peasant??!! ) Coñas aparte, jugando en consola te vas a pasar el 80% del tiempo de juego navegando el puto inventario, desgraciadamente... 



logroñes dijo:


> ¿como consigo un caballo por la cara osea gratis?



Cómprate un ordenador, instala el juego, mientras estés jugando le das a Alt+Tab y en un navegador pones esta URL:
Skyrim:Horses - UESPWiki (O puedes hacerlo en un ordenador que tengas al lado mientras juegas, tambien)


Spoiler






> Several horses can be freely borrowed from their owners once you befriend the stable owners. Although you are free to ride these horses, as soon as you dismount the horse will start to return home (occasionally sliding/moving so quickly that it is impossible to catch up with the horse). They may reappear after you fast travel. Locations include:
> * Riften Stables: A horse can be borrowed by winning a brawl with Hofgrir, or by erasing Shadr's debt with Sapphire.
> * Katla's Farm (Solitude): Horses can be borrowed by helping Katla harvest her crops.
> 
> If the owner of a horse, such as a hunter, dies by a hand other than yours, their horse becomes a free horse and you can use it without it being considered a crime. The horse will still not be owned by you and will not follow you or stay put after dismounting. The same holds true for horses stabled at Forts captured during the civil war quests. There is also a random encounter which consists of a dead bandit on the ground and a horse which is free to ride. Also, most of the military camps have two horses at them; some of those horses are free to ride as well, even if you are on the opposite side from the camp (e.g. if you are a member of the Legion, the horses in the Reach Sons of Skyrim camp are still free to ride). Finally, most of the other unowned horses follow a walking route, with a spawning point and a final destination. When you fast travel, all unowned horses are reset to their original spawning positions; this means that if you fast travel to a location where a horse spawns, you can reliably mount that horse if you do so quickly, before the horse leaves on its route.









logroñes dijo:


> ¿Como consigo dinero fácilmente?



Crea pociones y vendelas. O crea armas y armaduras y vendelas. O busca bandidos, patéales el culo, y luego vende lo que les vayas pillando (los Bandit Chiefs suelen llevar una armadura nórdica especial que vale un potosí si a mayores la mejoras).



logroñes dijo:


> me he unido a los imperiales ¿ha sido buena idea?.



:8: La has cagado, si te hubieras unido al otro grupo, el resto del juego sería como una sucesión de dibujos de Frazetta, siempre con al menos tres felatrices a tus pies, pero ahora no te vas a comer ni un torrao. :fiufiu: Nah, es broma, cualquiera de los dos bandos son una mierda. Yo acabé la trama principal del juego sin unirme a ninguno de los dos.



logroñes dijo:


> me pelee con dos esqueletos y de un golpe me mataron y me quede :



Para eso están las armaduras. Especialmente las pesadas. Mira como este sueco se pasa todo el juego a puñetazos. Smithing es tu hamijo!
Skyrim - Unarmed Badass Viking Commentary - YouTube


----------



## logroñes (23 Oct 2014)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> :8: Eres... !!Un dirty console peasant??!! ) Coñas aparte, jugando en consola te vas a pasar el 80% del tiempo de juego navegando el puto inventario, desgraciadamente...
> 
> 
> Cómprate un ordenador, instala el juego, mientras estés jugando le das a Alt+Tab y en un navegador pones esta URL:
> ...




gracias por la información, pero te has dado cuenta que el sistema de combate es demasiado light, no hay sangre ni decapitaciones ni nada parecido.

Como agradecimiento te dejo esta imagen para que te pajees ahora.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Oct 2014)

logroñes dijo:


> gracias por la información, pero te has dado cuenta que el sistema de combate es demasiado light, no hay sangre ni decapitaciones ni nada parecido.



Sí las hay (decapitaciones), pero tienes que pillarte el Perk apropiado, _Savage Strike_:
Skyrim:One-handed - UESPWiki
o _Devastating Blow_
Skyrim:Two-handed - UESPWiki
ienso: Y ya me parece raro que digas eso, porque el juego tiene fama de ser bastante gore.
Skyrim - Gore Montage - YouTube



logroñes dijo:


> Como agradecimiento te dejo esta imagen para que te pajees ahora.



Hombre, pues se agradece!


----------



## Cuak Cuak (2 Nov 2014)

Resubo este hilo, porque me he vuelto a enganchar al juego y busco mods que añadan jugabilidad y diversión... ¿Alguna recomendación?

No me interesan demasiado los mods puramente visuales ni los que añaden misiones, sólo los mods que añadan jugabilidad y versatilidad al juego. Que lo hagan más "sandbox" y te den más libertad, sin caer en el terreno de las trampas o del jugar en modo Dios. Recomendadme algo y tal...

Por ejemplo, ¿mods que añadan criaturas sin que el mundo acabe superpoblado de amenazas? ¿Mods que añadan nuevas regiones o zonas que explorar sin que el juego acabe trufado de mensajes y diálogos en inglés (lo tengo en castellano y quiero mantener cierta coherencia idiomática interna)?


----------



## mileuristico (2 Nov 2014)

Tal vez lo que estás reclamando son dlcs y no mods


----------



## Cuak Cuak (2 Nov 2014)

De DLC me he instalado el Hearthfire, porque quiero hacerme una casita. Los otros dos no me llaman la atención de momento, aunque al final acabaré probándolos también, supongo. ¿El Dawnguard no altera demasiado el juego con vampiros atacándote todo el rato? Es que la temática vampírica me da que no cuadra mucho con el juego, pero bueno...


----------



## mileuristico (2 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> De DLC me he instalado el Hearthfire, porque quiero hacerme una casita. Los otros dos no me llaman la atención de momento, aunque al final acabaré probándolos también, supongo. ¿El Dawnguard no altera demasiado el juego con vampiros atacándote todo el rato? Es que la temática vampírica me da que no cuadra mucho con el juego, pero bueno...



He completado los otros dos dlcs y te puedo decir que no te va a resultar agobiante para nada los vampiros. Si buscas más exploración en plan sandbox descárgate dragonborn que te lleva a una isla fuera del mapeado con decenas de localizaciones y enemigos diferentes.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Resubo este hilo, porque me he vuelto a enganchar al juego y busco mods que añadan jugabilidad y diversión... ¿Alguna recomendación?
> 
> No me interesan demasiado los mods puramente visuales ni los que añaden misiones, sólo los mods que añadan jugabilidad y versatilidad al juego. Que lo hagan más "sandbox" y te den más libertad, sin caer en el terreno de las trampas o del jugar en modo Dios. Recomendadme algo y tal...
> 
> Por ejemplo, ¿mods que añadan criaturas sin que el mundo acabe superpoblado de amenazas? ¿Mods que añadan nuevas regiones o zonas que explorar sin que el juego acabe trufado de mensajes y diálogos en inglés (lo tengo en castellano y quiero mantener cierta coherencia idiomática interna)?




Para pc o consola de esas?....

Si es pc te puedo ayudar.

Como recomendación te sugeriría el juego integro en ingles,la comunidad de modders es de habla inglesa y como dices tu si quieres tener el juego "tuneado" mejor que todo concuerde.

Para tener establidad en el juego.

SKSE.Skyrim script etender.

Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)

http://skse.silverlock.org/download/skse_1_07_01_installer.exe

Necesario practicamente hoy en dia,casi todos los mods lo piden como requisito,expande las "funciones" internas juego,que luego uan los modders para hacer esos mods tan chulos.

La ultima version incluye el parche de memoria sheson que evita que el juego se "cuelge" o se salga al escritorio....

Intalacion:

Bajarse el installer,instalar,una vez instalado el skse empezar el juego desde 

skse_loader.exe

y jugar.

para el parche de memoria si alguien esta interesado en conseguir establidad al juego ire posteando.

para empezar los basicos.

Frostfall:Morirse de frio en Skyrim ahora es posible.

Frostfall - Hypothermia Camping Survival at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


Realistic Needs and Diseases: el titulo lo dice todo. 

Realistic Needs and Diseases at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


Actualmente jugando con unos 190 mods.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Nov 2014)

hydra69 dijo:


> Como recomendación te sugeriría el juego integro en ingles,la comunidad de modders es de habla inglesa y como dices tu si quieres tener el juego "tuneado" mejor que todo concuerde.



Un comentario para los que les interesa aprender, mejorar o practicar un idioma: Este juego se puede poner completamente en unos cuantos, y cambia la interfaz, las voces y los subtítulos, y no sólamente en Inglés. Por poner un ejemplo, yo ahora lo estoy jugando en Japonés -y viene de reputísima madre para aprender y practicar kanji. Porque o aprendes, o mueres (errores como confundir una poción de curar veneno con una poción-veneno sólo los cometes una vez! :. Con la ventaja de que no te da la impresión de estar estudiando (los humanos aprendemos jugando, y tal :fiufiu.



hydra69 dijo:


> SKSE.Skyrim script etender.
> 
> Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)
> 
> http://skse.silverlock.org/download/skse_1_07_01_installer.exe



A mi últimamente me está dando un error un poco raro; me dice que mi versión de Skyrim no está actualizada (pero Steam me dice que sí lo está). Es una gaita porque no puedo rular el SkyUI.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Un comentario para los que les interesa aprender, mejorar o practicar un idioma: Este juego se puede poner completamente en unos cuantos, y cambia la interfaz, las voces y los subtítulos, y no sólamente en Inglés. Por poner un ejemplo, yo ahora lo estoy jugando en Japonés -y viene de reputísima madre para aprender y practicar kanji. Porque o aprendes, o mueres (errores como confundir una poción de curar veneno con una poción-veneno sólo los cometes una vez! :. Con la ventaja de que no te da la impresión de estar estudiando (los humanos aprendemos jugando, y tal :fiufiu.




Ya per no mola y eso lo digo por que me ha pasado,el tener a lo mejor mitad en español,una "folllower" hablando y cantandome en koreano a la espalda mientras el vendedor de armas me las vende en ingles....No sé pero le jode el glamour al juego..."ya con subtitulos la escena es un cachondeo".





> A mi últimamente me está dando un error un poco raro; me dice que mi versión de Skyrim no está actualizada (pero Steam me dice que sí lo está). Es una gaita porque no puedo rular el SkyUI.




La versión con la que funciono yo el TESV es la 1.9.32.0.8 mírate a ver si tienes la misma.(por cierto no voy por steam :


----------



## Discordante (14 Nov 2014)

Yo estoy probando el mod Requiem y la verdad es que es todo un reto (y en muchas ocasiones sufrimiento). En mi opinion cambia radicalmente la forma de jugar al juego que es lo que yo buscaba pero hay que admitir que no es para todos los publicos. Yo modifique el peso de las monedas porque cuando eres de nivel bajo y no tienes mucha capacidad de carga es imposible.

Requiem - The Roleplaying Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

Discordante dijo:


> Yo estoy probando el mod Requiem y la verdad es que es todo un reto (y en muchas ocasiones sufrimiento). En mi opinion cambia radicalmente la forma de jugar al juego que es lo que yo buscaba pero hay que admitir que no es para todos los publicos. Yo modifique el peso de las monedas porque cuando eres de nivel bajo y no tienes mucha capacidad de carga es imposible.
> 
> Requiem - The Roleplaying Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community



El requiem,como otros mods built-in(es decir el todo en uno),tiene ventajas e inconvenientes.

Ventajas

*Que ya está todo pensado y no hace falta tirarse horas y horas pensando que integrar para mejorar la experiencia,jugabilidad,etc.

*Estabilidad.

*Es una buena opcion para los que estan empezando con esto del modding para perderle miedo a los .esp .bsa y la order list,al igual que más adelante tendran "por fuerza" que aprender lo que es una levelled list y bash patch.


Inconvenientes.

Muy poco,y cuando digo muy poco es muy poco compatible con muchos mods,haciendo el requiem y semejantes algo como muy forzado y dando muy poco margen de accion para añadir mods chulos...o majos.

Y este es el mayor de todos,por que anda que no jode el no poder añadir cierto mod por incompatibilidades.

https://requiem.atlassian.net/wiki/display/REQ17/Compatibility+List


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Nov 2014)

hydra69 dijo:


> Para pc o consola de esas?....
> 
> Si es pc te puedo ayudar.
> 
> ...



Gracias, sí, lo tengo en PC... De momento me conformo con el juego y los tres DLCs, todavía me faltan muchas misiones por completar. Lo de instalar mods, pensándolo mejor, no sé si será buena idea abrir ese melón, porque una vez abierto, es fácil caer en el "trastorno del modding obsesivo-compulsivo", que es cuando te tiras más horas instalando y desintalando mods en busca de la "experiencia de juego perfecta" que realmente jugando. Lo digo por experencia con otros juegos: si cometes el error de instalarte mods antes de haber exprimido a fondo la experiencia "vainilla", te quedas sin experiencia vainilla y te quedas sin nada. Porque meterse en mods normalmente es caer en ese síndrome de insatisfacción permanente. Poca gente escapa. Te conviertes en un yonki que cada vez necesita una dosis más grande de modding y a cada dosis te haces más exigente y más incapaz de disfrutar del juego tal cual.

Es decir, que de momento quiero intentar mantenerme alejado de esa vorágine cuanto más tiempo mejor.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Gracias, sí, lo tengo en PC... De momento me conformo con el juego y los tres DLCs, todavía me faltan muchas misiones por completar. Lo de instalar mods, pensándolo mejor, no sé si será buena idea abrir ese melón, porque una vez abierto, es fácil caer en el "trastorno del modding obsesivo-compulsivo", que es cuando te tiras más horas instalando y desintalando mods en busca de la "experiencia de juego perfecta" que realmente jugando. Lo digo por experencia con otros juegos: si cometes el error de instalarte mods antes de haber exprimido a fondo la experiencia "vainilla", te quedas sin experiencia vainilla y te quedas sin nada. Porque meterse en mods normalmente es caer en ese síndrome. Poca gente escapa. Te conviertes en un yonki que cada vez necesita una dosis más grande de modding y a cada dosis te haces más exigente y más incapaz de disfrutar del juego tal cual.
> 
> Es decir, que de momento quiero intentar mantenerme alejado de esa vorágine cuanto más tiempo mejor.



Cada uno se administra el tiempo,como buenamente puede,hay quien pinta barcos de madera...y hay quien consigue un "modelo a escala" de skyrim como debió ser y no el juego sin acabar que es y con fallos incluso a nivel de memoria y gráficos....


Si uno está contento con su seat aunque se le gripe el motor pues bien por el...si uno prefiere una "maquina" perfecta,toca ser mecanico y arreglar...

No se trata de meter mods por meter...se trata de mejorar/optimizar la experiencia de juego....

los propios bsa del juego.....es decir los propios contenidos que te venden por 10 euros estan "sucios en la master list" y dan errores y joden partidas.....hay que limpiarlos....y eso que se supone que van limpitos.(seguramente este dato más de uno lo desconoce y se piensa que juega con un juego acabado)

No se pero tirarte una partida epica llegar a conseguir el arco de pwneo absoluto guardar la partida y al dia siguiente no poder cargarla por vete tu a saber que motivo en la master list ,se jodio por que un troll murio encima de una roca que no tenia el navmesh creado....y joder unas 20 horas de juego..muy agradable no debe ser no.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (14 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Gracias, sí, lo tengo en PC... De momento me conformo con el juego y los tres DLCs, todavía me faltan muchas misiones por completar. Lo de instalar mods, pensándolo mejor, no sé si será buena idea abrir ese melón, porque una vez abierto, es fácil caer en el "trastorno del modding obsesivo-compulsivo", que es cuando te tiras más horas instalando y desintalando mods en busca de la "experiencia de juego perfecta" que realmente jugando. Lo digo por experencia con otros juegos: si cometes el error de instalarte mods antes de haber exprimido a fondo la experiencia "vainilla", te quedas sin experiencia vainilla y te quedas sin nada. Porque meterse en mods normalmente es caer en ese síndrome de insatisfacción permanente. Poca gente escapa. Te conviertes en un yonki que cada vez necesita una dosis más grande de modding y a cada dosis te haces más exigente y más incapaz de disfrutar del juego tal cual.
> 
> Es decir, que de momento quiero intentar mantenerme alejado de esa vorágine cuanto más tiempo mejor.



En cuanto a tiempo/resultados, lo mejor (y es mi configuración):

- Mods de gráficos ultra. Las texturas y modelos de mayor calidad posible.
- Algún mod que optimice un poco el juego.
- Mods de supervivencia/realismo extremo.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

[youtube]fw3g_N1jcZQ[/youtube]

Dejo esto para el que quiera aprender a limpiar "el juego" y evitar un fallo "catastrofico" a largo plazo.

TES5Edit at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Cuak Cuak (14 Nov 2014)

hydra69 dijo:


> [youtube]fw3g_N1jcZQ[/youtube]
> 
> Dejo esto para el que quiera aprender a limpiar "el juego" y evitar un fallo "catastrofico" a largo plazo.
> 
> TES5Edit at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community



Joder, qué me estás contando macho, me estás diciendo que ahora tengo que dedicar incontables horas a todo eso? No me entero de nada, de momento seguiré con el juego, los 3 DLCs y el SKSE a secas por lo de la memoria. Puede que también instale un mod que he visto que arregla el problema del doble cursor, que siempre me jode en mitad de partida. Pero este vídeo lo veo ya meterse en berenjenales de aquí te espero.

(Por cierto, es la primera vez que oigo un tutorial de estos con un acento británico con received pronunciation con una dicción tan clara... Si hasta se le entiende todo... )


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Joder, qué me estás contando macho, me estás diciendo que ahora tengo que dedicar incontables horas a todo eso? No me entero de nada, de momento seguiré con el juego, los 3 DLCs y el SKSE a secas por lo de la memoria. Puede que también instale un mod que he visto que arregla el problema del doble cursor, que siempre me jode en mitad de partida. Pero este vídeo lo veo ya meterse en berenjenales de aquí te espero.



Incontables horas no,exactamente se tarda 5 minutos(son dos clicks).Solo hay que seguir el tutorial(13 minutos de tu vida).Tu verás o limpias esos esm o se te gripará el juego en algun momento.

Por cierto el patch de memoria del SKSE es un berenjenal mucho más gordo que el limpiar los master files.(de hecho,todavia no he escrito como activar el memory patch simplemente presente el SKSE,pero sin activarlo no hace nada :


> (Por cierto, es la primera vez que oigo un tutorial de estos con un acento británico con received pronunciation con una dicción tan clara... Si hasta se le entiende todo... )



Precisamente me gusta mucho este video,por lo bien que se entiende lo que se tiene que entender.


----------



## BenitoCamela (14 Nov 2014)

hydra69 dijo:


> [youtube]fw3g_N1jcZQ[/youtube]
> 
> Dejo esto para el que quiera aprender a limpiar "el juego" y evitar un fallo "catastrofico" a largo plazo.
> 
> TES5Edit at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community



Fallo catastrófico, por?


----------



## hydra69 (14 Nov 2014)

BenitoCamela dijo:


> Fallo catastrófico, por?



Basicamente,por que la master list es una "base de datos" del juego, el motor del juego va apuntando cuando necesita un recurso y la master list le dice como y donde buscarlo...

Ahora imaginate que la master list esta "sucia" y apunta a recursos que no existen o han sido borrados...cuando el motor del juego los pide por el motivo que sea "un trigger",la master list le dice al motor del juego mira el recurso está ahí(si si tu busca ahi lol)....si eso es falso...pasa 2 cosas.

Caso 1:
Si el recurso no es "vital",puedes ver botas volando en vez de estar en el suelo,una espada invisible,tetas de las gachis con forma de lanza...cosas raras en la fisica..etc..,pero a la larga eso degrada....y pasa al caso 2 en algún punto.

Yo juro por dovakhin que llegué a ver un minero,picando en la puerta de la taberna oO del pueblecillo ese al lado de "whiterun",cosas de una mala limpieza en un mod.

Caso 2:
Si el recurso es "vital"...el motor al intentar acceder a dicho recurso...dirá "fuck this shit" ...y o bien te comes un CTD(crash to desktop<--el juego te tira al windows sin miramentos o bien te comes un freeeeeezeeeee(se te queda clavao el juego).

O bien lo peor de todo...que salves....y luego al cargar la partida...te de un CTD o un "infinite loading en la pantalla de carga"

Espero que se entienda el concepto...

[youtube]vcfKwK05oS4[/youtube]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Dic 2014)

Dejo el trailer del mod Enderal: The Shard of Order
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL8x66tKVmg
Skyrim Mod Enderal’s Trailer Explores The Undercity | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta. que se hace con las piedras que se consiguen en la mina? Venderlas a algún hombre leon de esos? O valen para magias?

Y las cazuelas, platos y todo eso sirven para algo? Se pueden vender? 

Tengo una tal Lydia que me acompaña pero la he perdido de vista y no sé cómo invocarla. El caso que encontré en una taberna a un calvo y le quería contratar pero no me dejaba porque primero tenía que despedir a Lydia pero ya digo no tengo ni idea de dónde coño está. No aparece.


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Ago 2022)

Perdón por el retraso


----------

